# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  ताजमहल ''क्या है सच्चाई ''

## ravi chacha

1. शाहज़हां और यहां तक कि औरंगज़ेब के शासनकाल तक में भी कभी भी किसी शाही दस्तावेज एवं अखबार आदि में ताजमहल शब्द का उल्लेख नहीं आया है। ताजमहल को ताज-ए-महल समझना हास्यास्पद है।

2. शब्द ताजमहल के अंत में आये 'महल' मुस्लिम शब्द है ही नहीं, अफगानिस्तान से लेकर अल्जीरिया तक किसी भी मुस्लिम देश में एक भी ऐसी इमारत नहीं है जिसे कि महल के नाम से पुकारा जाता हो।

----------


## ravi chacha

3. साधारणतः समझा जाता है कि ताजमहल नाम मुमताजमहल, जो कि वहां पर दफनाई गई थी, के कारण पड़ा है। यह बात कम से कम दो कारणों से तर्कसम्मत नहीं है - पहला यह कि शाहजहां के बेगम का नाम मुमताजमहल था ही नहीं, उसका नाम मुमताज़-उल-ज़मानी था और दूसरा यह कि किसी इमारत का नाम रखने के लिय मुमताज़ नामक औरत के नाम से "मुम" को हटा देने का कुछ मतलब नहीं निकलता।

----------


## ravi chacha

4. चूँकि महिला का नाम मुमताज़ था जो कि ज़ अक्षर मे समाप्त होता है न कि ज में (अंग्रेजी का Z न कि J), भवन का नाम में भी ताज के स्थान पर ताज़ होना चाहिये था (अर्थात् यदि अंग्रेजी में लिखें तो Taj के स्थान पर Taz होना था)।

----------


## ravi chacha

5. शाहज़हां के समय यूरोपीय देशों से आने वाले कई लोगों ने भवन का उल्लेख 'ताज-ए-महल' के नाम से किया है जो कि उसके शिव मंदिर वाले परंपरागत संस्कृत नाम तेजोमहालय से मेल खाता है। इसके विरुद्ध शाहज़हां और औरंगज़ेब ने बड़ी सावधानी के साथ संस्कृत से मेल खाते इस शब्द का कहीं पर भी प्रयोग न करते हुये उसके स्थान पर पवित्र मकब़रा शब्द का ही प्रयोग किया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

6. मकब़रे को कब्रगाह ही समझना चाहिये, न कि महल। इस प्रकार से समझने से यह सत्य अपने आप समझ में आ जायेगा कि कि हुमायुँ, अकबर, मुमताज़, एतमातुद्दौला और सफ़दरजंग जैसे सारे शाही और दरबारी लोगों को हिंदू महलों या मंदिरों में दफ़नाया गया है।

7. और यदि ताज का अर्थ कब्रिस्तान है तो उसके साथ महल शब्द जोड़ने का कोई तुक ही नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

8. चूँकि ताजमहल शब्द का प्रयोग मुग़ल दरबारों में कभी किया ही नहीं जाता था, ताजमहल के विषय में किसी प्रकार की मुग़ल व्याख्या ढूंढना ही असंगत है। 'ताज' और 'महल' दोनों ही संस्कृत मूल के शब्द हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

9. ताजमहल शिव मंदिर को इंगित करने वाले शब्द तेजोमहालय शब्द का अपभ्रंश है। तेजोमहालय मंदिर में अग्रेश्वर महादेव प्रतिष्ठित थे।

10. संगमरमर की सीढ़ियाँ चढ़ने के पहले जूते उतारने की परंपरा शाहज़हां के समय से भी पहले की थी जब ताज शिव मंदिर था। यदि ताज का निर्माण मक़बरे के रूप में हुआ होता तो जूते उतारने की आवश्यकता ही नहीं होती क्योंकि किसी मक़बरे में जाने के लिये जूता उतारना अनिवार्य नहीं होता।

----------


## ravi chacha

11. देखने वालों ने अवलोकन किया होगा कि तहखाने के अंदर कब्र वाले कमरे में केवल सफेद संगमरमर के पत्थर लगे हैं जबकि अटारी व कब्रों वाले कमरे में पुष्प लता आदि से चित्रित पच्चीकारी की गई है। इससे साफ जाहिर होता है कि मुमताज़ के मक़बरे वाला कमरा ही शिव मंदिर का गर्भगृह है।

----------


## ravi chacha

12. संगमरमर की जाली में 108 कलश चित्रित उसके ऊपर 108 कलश आरूढ़ हैं, हिंदू मंदिर परंपरा में 108 की संख्या को पवित्र माना जाता है।

13. ताजमहल के रख-रखाव तथा मरम्मत करने वाले ऐसे लोग भी हैं जिन्होंने कि प्राचीन पवित्र शिव लिंग तथा अन्य मूर्तियों को चौड़ी दीवारों के बीच दबा हुआ और संगमरमर वाले तहखाने के नीचे की मंजिलों के लाल पत्थरों वाले गुप्त कक्षों, जिन्हें कि बंद (seal) कर दिया गया है, के भीतर देखा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

14. भारतवर्ष में 12 ज्योतिर्लिंग है। ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि तेजोमहालय उर्फ ताजमहल उनमें से एक है जिसे कि नागनाथेश्वर के नाम से जाना जाता था क्योंकि उसके जलहरी को नाग के द्वारा लपेटा हुआ जैसा बनाया गया था। जब से शाहज़हां ने उस पर कब्ज़ा किया, उसकी पवित्रता और हिंदुत्व समाप्त हो गई।

----------


## ravi chacha

15. वास्तुकला की विश्वकर्मा वास्तुशास्त्र नामक प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ में शिवलिंगों में 'तेज-लिंग' का वर्णन आता है। ताजमहल में 'तेज-लिंग' प्रतिष्ठित था इसीलिये उसका नाम तेजोमहालय पड़ा था।

16. आगरा नगर, जहां पर ताजमहल स्थित है, एक प्राचीन शिव पूजा केन्द्र है। यहां के धर्मावलम्बी निवासियों की सदियों से दिन में पाँच शिव मंदिरों में जाकर दर्शन व पूजन करने की परंपरा रही है विशेषकर श्रावन के महीने में। पिछले कुछ सदियों से यहां के भक्तजनों को बालकेश्वर, पृथ्वीनाथ, मनकामेश्वर और राजराजेश्वर नामक केवल चार ही शिव मंदिरों में दर्शन-पूजन उपलब्ध हो पा रही है। वे अपने पाँचवे शिव मंदिर को खो चुके हैं जहां जाकर उनके पूर्वज पूजा पाठ किया करते थे। स्पष्टतः वह पाँचवाँ शिवमंदिर आगरा के इष्टदेव नागराज अग्रेश्वर महादेव नागनाथेश्वर ही है जो कि तेजोमहालय मंदिर उर्फ ताजमहल में प्रतिष्ठित थे

----------


## ravi chacha

17. आगरा मुख्यतः जाटों की नगरी है। जाट लोग भगवान शिव को तेजाजी के नाम से जानते हैं। The Illustrated Weekly of India के जाट विशेषांक (28 जून, 1971) के अनुसार जाट लोगों के तेजा मंदिर हुआ करते थे। अनेक शिवलिंगों में एक तेजलिंग भी होता है जिसके जाट लोग उपासक थे। इस वर्णन से भी ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि ताजमहल भगवान तेजाजी का निवासस्थल तेजोमहालय था।

----------


## ravi chacha

18. बादशाहनामा, जो कि शाहज़हां के दरबार के लेखाजोखा की पुस्तक है, में स्वीकारोक्ति है (पृष्ठ 403 भाग 1) कि मुमताज को दफ़नाने के लिये जयपुर के महाराजा जयसिंह से एक चमकदार, बड़े गुम्बद वाला विशाल भवन (इमारत-ए-आलीशान व गुम्ब़ज) लिया गया जो कि राजा मानसिंह के भवन के नाम से जाना जाता था।

----------


## ravi chacha

19. ताजमहल के बाहर पुरातत्व विभाग में रखे हुये शिलालेख में वर्णित है कि शाहज़हां ने अपनी बेग़म मुमताज़ महल को दफ़नाने के लिये एक विशाल इमारत बनवाया जिसे बनाने में सन् 1631 से लेकर 1653 तक 22 वर्ष लगे। यह शिलालेख ऐतिहासिक घपले का नमूना है। पहली बात तो यह है कि शिलालेख उचित व अधिकारिक स्थान पर नहीं है। दूसरी यह कि महिला का नाम मुमताज़-उल-ज़मानी था न कि मुमताज़ महल। तीसरी, इमारत के 22 वर्ष में बनने की बात सारे मुस्लिम वर्णनों को ताक में रख कर टॉवेर्नियर नामक एक फ्रांसीसी अभ्यागत के अविश्वसनीय रुक्के से येन केन प्रकारेण ले लिया गया है जो कि एक बेतुकी बात है।

----------


## ravi chacha

20. शाहजादा औरंगज़ेब के द्वारा अपने पिता को लिखी गई चिट्ठी को कम से कम तीन महत्वपूर्ण ऐतिहासिक वृतान्तों में दर्ज किया गया है, जिनके नाम 'आदाब-ए-आलमगिरी', 'यादगारनामा' और 'मुरुक्का-ए-अकब़राबादी' (1931 में सैद अहमद, आगरा द्वारा संपादित, पृष्ठ 43, टीका 2) हैं। उस चिट्ठी में सन् 1662 में औरंगज़ेब ने खुद लिखा है कि मुमताज़ के सातमंजिला लोकप्रिय दफ़न स्थान के प्रांगण में स्थित कई इमारतें इतनी पुरानी हो चुकी हैं कि उनमें पानी चू रहा है और गुम्बद के उत्तरी सिरे में दरार पैदा हो गई है। इसी कारण से औरंगज़ेब ने खुद के खर्च से इमारतों की तुरंत मरम्मत के लिये फरमान जारी किया और बादशाह से सिफ़ारिश की कि बाद में और भी विस्तारपूर्वक मरम्मत कार्य करवाया जाये। यह इस बात का साक्ष्य है कि शाहज़हाँ के समय में ही ताज प्रांगण इतना पुराना हो चुका था कि तुरंत मरम्मत करवाने की जरूरत थी।

----------


## ravi chacha

21. जयपुर के भूतपूर्व महाराजा ने अपनी दैनंदिनी में 18 दिसंबर, 1633 को जारी किये गये शाहज़हां के ताज भवन समूह को मांगने के बाबत दो फ़रमानों (नये क्रमांक आर. 176 और 177) के विषय में लिख रखा है। यह बात जयपुर के उस समय के शासक के लिये घोर लज्जाजनक थी और इसे कभी भी आम नहीं किया गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

22. राजस्थान प्रदेश के बीकानेर स्थित लेखागार में शाहज़हां के द्वारा (मुमताज़ के मकबरे तथा कुरान की आयतें खुदवाने के लिये) मरकाना के खदानों से संगमरमर पत्थर और उन पत्थरों को तराशने वाले शिल्पी भिजवाने बाबत जयपुर के शासक जयसिंह को जारी किये गये तीन फ़रमान संरक्षित हैं। स्पष्टतः शाहज़हां के ताजमहल पर जबरदस्ती कब्ज़ा कर लेने के कारण जयसिंह इतने कुपित थे कि उन्होंने शाहज़हां के फरमान को नकारते हुये संगमरमर पत्थर तथा (मुमताज़ के मकब़रे के ढोंग पर कुरान की आयतें खोदने का अपवित्र काम करने के लिये) शिल्पी देने के लिये इंकार कर दिया। जयसिंह ने शाहज़हां की मांगों को अपमानजनक और अत्याचारयुक्त समझा। और इसीलिये पत्थर देने के लिये मना कर दिया साथ ही शिल्पियों को सुरक्षित स्थानों में छुपा दिया।

----------


## ravi chacha

23. शाहज़हां ने पत्थर और शिल्पियों की मांग वाले ये तीनों फ़रमान मुमताज़ की मौत के बाद के दो वर्षों में जारी किया था। यदि सचमुच में शाहज़हां ने ताजमहल को 22 साल की अवधि में बनवाया होता तो पत्थरों और शिल्पियों की आवश्यकता मुमताज़ की मृत्यु के 15-20 वर्ष बाद ही पड़ी होती।

----------


## ravi chacha

24. और फिर किसी भी ऐतिहासिक वृतान्त में ताजमहल, मुमताज़ तथा दफ़न का कहीं भी जिक्र नहीं है। न ही पत्थरों के परिमाण और दाम का कहीं जिक्र है। इससे सिद्ध होता है कि पहले से ही निर्मित भवन को कपट रूप देने के लिये केवल थोड़े से पत्थरों की जरूरत थी। जयसिंह के सहयोग के अभाव में शाहज़हां संगमरमर पत्थर वाले विशाल ताजमहल बनवाने की उम्मीद ही नहीं कर सकता था।

----------


## ravi chacha

25. टॉवेर्नियर, जो कि एक फ्रांसीसी जौहरी था, ने अपने यात्रा संस्मरण में उल्लेख किया है कि शाहज़हां ने जानबूझ कर मुमताज़ को 'ताज-ए-मकान', जहाँ पर विदेशी लोग आया करते थे जैसे कि आज भी आते हैं, के पास दफ़नाया था ताकि पूरे संसार में उसकी प्रशंसा हो। वह आगे और भी लिखता है कि केवल चबूतरा बनाने में पूरी इमारत बनाने से अधिक खर्च हुआ था। शाहज़हां ने केवल लूटे गये तेजोमहालय के केवल दो मंजिलों में स्थित शिवलिंगों तथा अन्य देवी देवता की मूर्तियों के तोड़फोड़ करने, उस स्थान को कब्र का रूप देने और वहाँ के महराबों तथा दीवारों पर कुरान की आयतें खुदवाने के लिये ही खर्च किया था। मंदिर को अपवित्र करने, मूर्तियों को तोड़फोड़ कर छुपाने और मकब़रे का कपट रूप देने में ही उसे 22 वर्ष लगे थे।

----------


## ravi chacha

26. एक अंग्रेज अभ्यागत पीटर मुंडी ने सन् 1632 में (अर्थात् मुमताज की मौत को जब केवल एक ही साल हुआ था) आगरा तथा उसके आसपास के विशेष ध्यान देने वाले स्थानों के विषय में लिखा है जिसमें के ताज-ए-महल के गुम्बद, वाटिकाओं तथा बाजारों का जिक्र आया है। इस तरह से वे ताजमहल के स्मरणीय स्थान होने की पुष्टि करते हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

27. डी लॉएट नामक डच अफसर ने सूचीबद्ध किया है कि मानसिंह का भवन, जो कि आगरा से एक मील की दूरी पर स्थित है, शाहज़हां के समय से भी पहले का एक उत्कृष्ट भवन है। शाहज़हां के दरबार का लेखाजोखा रखने वाली पुस्तक, बादशाहनामा में किस मुमताज़ को उसी मानसिंह के भवन में दफ़नाना दर्ज है।

----------


## ravi chacha

28. बेर्नियर नामक एक समकालीन फ्रांसीसी अभ्यागत ने टिप्पणी की है कि गैर मुस्लिम लोगों का (जब मानसिंह के भवन को शाहज़हां ने हथिया लिया था उस समय) चकाचौंध करने वाली प्रकाश वाले तहखानों के भीतर प्रवेश वर्जित था। उन्होंने चांदी के दरवाजों, सोने के खंभों, रत्नजटित जालियों और शिवलिंग के ऊपर लटकने वाली मोती के लड़ियों को स्पष्टतः संदर्भित किया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

29. जॉन अल्बर्ट मान्डेल्सो ने (अपनी पुस्तक `Voyages and Travels to West-Indies' जो कि John Starkey and John Basset, London के द्वारा प्रकाशित की गई है) में सन् 1638 में (मुमताज़ के मौत के केवल 7 साल बाद) आगरा के जन-जीवन का विस्तृत वर्णन किया है परंतु उसमें ताजमहल के निर्माण के बारे में कुछ भी नहीं लिखा है जबकि सामान्यतः दृढ़तापूर्वक यह कहा या माना जाता है कि सन् 1631 से 1653 तक ताज का निर्माण होता रहा है।

----------


## ravi chacha

30. एक संस्कृत शिलालेख भी ताज के मूलतः शिव मंदिर होने का समर्थन करता है। इस शिलालेख में, जिसे कि गलती से बटेश्वर शिलालेख कहा जाता है (वर्तमान में यह शिलालेख लखनऊ अजायबघर के सबसे ऊपर मंजिल स्थित कक्ष में संरक्षित है) में संदर्भित है, "एक विशाल शुभ्र शिव मंदिर भगवान शिव को ऐसा मोहित किया कि उन्होंने वहाँ आने के बाद फिर कभी अपने मूल निवास स्थान कैलाश वापस न जाने का निश्चय कर लिया।" शाहज़हां के आदेशानुसार सन् 1155 के इस शिलालेख को ताजमहल के वाटिका से उखाड़ दिया गया। इस शिलालेख को 'बटेश्वर शिलालेख' नाम देकर इतिहासज्ञों और पुरातत्वविज्ञों ने बहुत बड़ी भूल की है क्योंकि क्योंकि कहीं भी कोई ऐसा अभिलेख नहीं है कि यह बटेश्वर में पाया गया था। वास्तविकता तो यह है कि इस शिलालेख का नाम 'तेजोमहालय शिलालेख' होना चाहिये क्योंकि यह ताज के वाटिका में जड़ा हुआ था और शाहज़हां के आदेश से इसे निकाल कर फेंक दिया गया था।

----------


## ravi chacha

शाहज़हां के कपट का एक सूत्र Archealogiical Survey of India Reports (1874 में प्रकाशित) के पृष्ठ 216-217, खंड 4 में मिलता है जिसमें लिखा है, great square black balistic pillar which, with the base and capital of another pillar....now in the grounds of Agra,...it is well known, once stood in the garden of Tajmahal".

----------


## ravi chacha

31. ताज के निर्माण के अनेक वर्षों बाद शाहज़हां ने इसके संस्कृत शिलालेखों व देवी-देवताओं की प्रतिमाओं तथा दो हाथियों की दो विशाल प्रस्तर प्रतिमाओं के साथ बुरी तरह तोड़फोड़ करके वहाँ कुरान की आयतों को लिखवा कर ताज को विकृत कर दिया, हाथियों की इन दो प्रतिमाओं के सूंड आपस में स्वागतद्वार के रूप में जुड़े हुये थे, जहाँ पर दर्शक आजकल प्रवेश की टिकट प्राप्त करते हैं वहीं ये प्रतिमाएँ स्थित थीं। थॉमस ट्विनिंग नामक एक अंग्रेज (अपनी पुस्तक "Travels in India A Hundred Years ago" के पृष्ठ 191 में) लिखता है, "सन् 1794 के नवम्बर माह में मैं ताज-ए-महल और उससे लगे हुये अन्य भवनों को घेरने वाली ऊँची दीवार के पास पहुँचा। वहाँ से मैंने पालकी ली और..... बीचोबीच बनी हुई एक सुंदर दरवाजे जिसे कि गजद्वार ('COURT OF ELEPHANTS') कहा जाता था की ओर जाने वाली छोटे कदमों वाली सीढ़ियों पर चढ़ा।"

----------


## ravi chacha

32. ताजमहल में कुरान की 14 आयतों को काले अक्षरों में अस्पष्ट रूप में खुदवाया गया है किंतु इस इस्लाम के इस अधिलेखन में ताज पर शाहज़हां के मालिकाना ह़क होने के बाबत दूर दूर तक लेशमात्र भी कोई संकेत नहीं है। यदि शाहज़हां ही ताज का निर्माता होता तो कुरान की आयतों के आरंभ में ही उसके निर्माण के विषय में अवश्य ही जानकारी दिया होता।

----------


## ravi chacha

33. शाहज़हां ने शुभ्र ताज के निर्माण के कई वर्षों बाद उस पर काले अक्षर बनवाकर केवल उसे विकृत ही किया है ऐसा उन अक्षरों को खोदने वाले अमानत ख़ान शिराज़ी ने खुद ही उसी इमारत के एक शिलालेख में लिखा है। कुरान के उन आयतों के अक्षरों को ध्यान से देखने से पता चलता है कि उन्हें एक प्राचीन शिव मंदिर के पत्थरों के टुकड़ों से बनाया गया है।

----------


## ravi chacha

34. ताज के नदी के तरफ के दरवाजे के लकड़ी के एक टुकड़े के एक अमेरिकन प्रयोगशाला में किये गये कार्बन 14 जाँच से पता चला है कि लकड़ी का वो टुकड़ा शाहज़हां के काल से 300 वर्ष पहले का है, क्योंकि ताज के दरवाजों को 11वी सदी से ही मुस्लिम आक्रामकों के द्वारा कई बार तोड़कर खोला गया है और फिर से बंद करने के लिये दूसरे दरवाजे भी लगाये गये हैं, ताज और भी पुराना हो सकता है। असल में ताज को सन् 1115 में अर्थात् शाहज़हां के समय से लगभग 500 वर्ष पूर्व बनवाया गया था।

----------


## ravi chacha

35. ई.बी. हॉवेल, श्रीमती केनोयर और सर डब्लू.डब्लू. हंटर जैसे पश्चिम के जाने माने वास्तुशास्त्री, जिन्हें कि अपने विषय पर पूर्ण अधिकार प्राप्त है, ने ताजमहल के अभिलेखों का अध्ययन करके यह राय दी है कि ताजमहल हिंदू मंदिरों जैसा भवन है। हॉवेल ने तर्क दिया है कि जावा देश के चांदी सेवा मंदिर का ground plan ताज के समान है।

----------


## ravi chacha

36. चार छोटे छोटे सजावटी गुम्बदों के मध्य एक बड़ा मुख्य गुम्बद होना हिंदू मंदिरों की सार्वभौमिक विशेषता है।

37. चार कोणों में चार स्तम्भ बनाना हिंदू विशेषता रही है। इन चार स्तम्भों से दिन में चौकसी का कार्य होता था और रात्रि में प्रकाश स्तम्भ का कार्य लिया जाता था। ये स्तम्भ भवन के पवित्र अधिसीमाओं का निर्धारण का भी करती थीं। हिंदू विवाह वेदी और भगवान सत्यनारायण के पूजा वेदी में भी चारों कोणों में इसी प्रकार के चार खम्भे बनाये जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

38. ताजमहल की अष्टकोणीय संरचना विशेष हिंदू अभिप्राय की अभिव्यक्ति है क्योंकि केवल हिंदुओं में ही आठ दिशाओं के विशेष नाम होते हैं और उनके लिये खगोलीय रक्षकों का निर्धारण किया जाता है। स्तम्भों के नींव तथा बुर्ज क्रमशः धरती और आकाश के प्रतीक होते हैं। हिंदू दुर्ग, नगर, भवन या तो अष्टकोणीय बनाये जाते हैं या फिर उनमें किसी न किसी प्रकार के अष्टकोणीय लक्षण बनाये जाते हैं तथा उनमें धरती और आकाश के प्रतीक स्तम्भ बनाये जाते हैं, इस प्रकार से आठों दिशाओं, धरती और आकाश सभी की अभिव्यक्ति हो जाती है जहाँ पर कि हिंदू विश्वास के अनुसार ईश्वर की सत्ता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

39. ताजमहल के गुम्बद के बुर्ज पर एक त्रिशूल लगा हुआ है। इस त्रिशूल का का प्रतिरूप ताजमहल के पूर्व दिशा में लाल पत्थरों से बने प्रांगण में नक्काशा गया है। त्रिशूल के मध्य वाली डंडी एक कलश को प्रदर्शित करता है जिस पर आम की दो पत्तियाँ और एक नारियल रखा हुआ है। यह हिंदुओं का एक पवित्र रूपांकन है। इसी प्रकार के बुर्ज हिमालय में स्थित हिंदू तथा बौद्ध मंदिरों में भी देखे गये हैं। ताजमहल के चारों दशाओं में बहुमूल्य व उत्कृष्ट संगमरमर से बने दरवाजों के शीर्ष पर भी लाल कमल की पृष्ठभूमि वाले त्रिशूल बने हुये हैं। सदियों से लोग बड़े प्यार के साथ परंतु गलती से इन त्रिशूलों को इस्लाम का प्रतीक चांद-तारा मानते आ रहे हैं और यह भी समझा जाता है कि अंग्रेज शासकों ने इसे विद्युत चालित करके इसमें चमक पैदा कर दिया था। जबकि इस लोकप्रिय मानना के विरुद्ध यह हिंदू धातुविद्या का चमत्कार है क्योंकि यह जंगरहित मिश्रधातु का बना है और प्रकाश विक्षेपक भी है। त्रिशूल के प्रतिरूप का पूर्व दिशा में होना भी अर्थसूचक है क्योकि हिंदुओं में पूर्व दिशा को, उसी दिशा से सूर्योदय होने के कारण, विशेष महत्व दिया गया है. गुम्बद के बुर्ज अर्थात् (त्रिशूल) पर ताजमहल के अधिग्रहण के बाद 'अल्लाह' शब्द लिख दिया गया है जबकि लाल पत्थर वाले पूर्वी प्रांगण में बने प्रतिरूप में 'अल्लाह' शब्द कहीं भी नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

40. शुभ्र ताज के पूर्व तथा पश्चिम में बने दोनों भवनों के ढांचे, माप और आकृति में एक समान हैं और आज तक इस्लाम की परंपरानुसार पूर्वी भवन को सामुदायिक कक्ष (community hall) बताया जाता है जबकि पश्चिमी भवन पर मस्ज़िद होने का दावा किया जाता है। दो अलग-अलग उद्देश्य वाले भवन एक समान कैसे हो सकते हैं? इससे सिद्ध होता है कि ताज पर शाहज़हां के आधिपत्य हो जाने के बाद पश्चिमी भवन को मस्ज़िद के रूप में प्रयोग किया जाने लगा। आश्चर्य की बात है कि बिना मीनार के भवन को मस्ज़िद बताया जाने लगा। वास्तव में ये दोनों भवन तेजोमहालय के स्वागत भवन थे।

----------


## ravi chacha

41. उसी किनारे में कुछ गज की दूरी पर नक्कारख़ाना है जो कि इस्लाम के लिये एक बहुत बड़ी असंगति है (क्योंकि शोरगुल वाला स्थान होने के कारण नक्कारख़ाने के पास मस्ज़िद नहीं बनाया जाता)। इससे इंगित होता है कि पश्चिमी भवन मूलतः मस्ज़िद नहीं था। इसके विरुद्ध हिंदू मंदिरों में सुबह शाम आरती में विजयघंट, घंटियों, नगाड़ों आदि का मधुर नाद अनिवार्य होने के कारण इन वस्तुओं के रखने का स्थान होना आवश्यक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

42. ताजमहल में मुमताज़ महल के नकली कब्र वाले कमरे की दीवालों पर बनी पच्चीकारी में फूल-पत्ती, शंख, घोंघा तथा हिंदू अक्षर ॐ चित्रित है। कमरे में बनी संगमरमर की अष्टकोणीय जाली के ऊपरी कठघरे में गुलाबी रंग के कमल फूलों की खुदाई की गई है। कमल, शंख और ॐ के हिंदू देवी-देवताओं के साथ संयुक्त होने के कारण उनको हिंदू मंदिरों में मूलभाव के रूप में प्रयुक्त किया जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

43. जहाँ पर आज मुमताज़ का कब्र बना हुआ है वहाँ पहले तेज लिंग हुआ करता था जो कि भगवान शिव का पवित्र प्रतीक है। इसके चारों ओर परिक्रमा करने के लिये पाँच गलियारे हैं। संगमरमर के अष्टकोणीय जाली के चारों ओर घूम कर या कमरे से लगे विभिन्न विशाल कक्षों में घूम कर और बाहरी चबूतरे में भी घूम कर परिक्रमा किया जा सकता है। हिंदू रिवाजों के अनुसार परिक्रमा गलियारों में देवता के दर्शन हेतु झरोखे बनाये जाते हैं। इसी प्रकार की व्यवस्था इन गलियारों में भी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

44. ताज के इस पवित्र स्थान में चांदी के दरवाजे और सोने के कठघरे थे जैसा कि हिंदू मंदिरों में होता है। संगमरमर के अष्टकोणीय जाली में मोती और रत्नों की लड़ियाँ भी लटकती थीं। ये इन ही वस्तुओं की लालच थी जिसने शाहज़हां को अपने असहाय मातहत राजा जयसिंह से ताज को लूट लेने के लिये प्रेरित किया था।

----------


## ravi chacha

45. पीटर मुंडी, जो कि एक अंग्रेज था, ने सन् में, मुमताज़ की मौत के एक वर्ष के भीतर ही चांदी के दरवाजे, सोने के कठघरे तथा मोती और रत्नों की लड़ियों को देखने का जिक्र किया है। यदि ताज का निर्माणकाल 22 वर्षों का होता तो पीटर मुंडी मुमताज़ की मौत के एक वर्ष के भीतर ही इन बहुमूल्य वस्तुओं को कदापि न देख पाया होता। ऐसी बहुमूल्य सजावट के सामान भवन के निर्माण के बाद और उसके उपयोग में आने के पूर्व ही लगाये जाते हैं। ये इस बात का इशारा है कि मुमताज़ का कब्र बहुमूल्य सजावट वाले शिव लिंग वाले स्थान पर कपट रूप से बनाया गया।

----------


## ravi chacha

46. मुमताज़ के कब्र वाले कक्ष फर्श के संगमरमर के पत्थरों में छोटे छोटे रिक्त स्थान देखे जा सकते हैं। ये स्थान चुगली करते हैं कि बहुमूल्य सजावट के सामान के विलोप हो जाने के कारण वे रिक्त हो गये।

----------


## ravi chacha

47. मुमताज़ की कब्र के ऊपर एक जंजीर लटकती है जिसमें अब एक कंदील लटका दिया है। ताज को शाहज़हां के द्वारा हथिया लेने के पहले वहाँ एक शिव लिंग पर बूंद बूंद पानी टपकाने वाला घड़ा लटका करता था।

----------


## ravi chacha

48. ताज भवन में ऐसी व्यवस्था की गई थी कि हिंदू परंपरा के अनुसार शरदपूर्णिमा की रात्रि में अपने आप शिव लिंग पर जल की बूंद टपके। इस पानी के टपकने को इस्लाम धारणा का रूप दे कर शाहज़हां के प्रेमाश्रु बताया जाने लगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

49. तथाकथित मस्ज़िद और नक्कारखाने के बीच एक अष्टकोणीय कुआँ है जिसमें पानी के तल तक सीढ़ियाँ बनी हुई हैं। यह हिंदू मंदिरों का परंपरागत खजाने वाला कुआँ है। खजाने के संदूक नीचे की मंजिलों में रखे जाते थे जबकि खजाने के कर्मचारियों के कार्यालय ऊपरी मंजिलों में हुआ करता था। सीढ़ियों के वृतीय संरचना के कारण घुसपैठिये या आक्रमणकारी न तो आसानी के साथ खजाने तक पहुँच सकते थे और न ही एक बार अंदर आने के बाद आसानी के साथ भाग सकते थे, और वे पहचान लिये जाते थे। यदि कभी घेरा डाले हुये शक्तिशाली शत्रु के सामने समर्पण की स्थिति आ भी जाती थी तो खजाने के संदूकों को पानी में धकेल दिया जाता था जिससे कि वह पुनर्विजय तक सुरक्षित रूप से छुपा रहे। एक मकब़रे में इतना परिश्रम करके बहुमंजिला कुआँ बनाना बेमानी है। इतना विशाल दीर्घाकार कुआँ किसी कब्र के लिये अनावश्यक भी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

50. यदि शाहज़हां ने सचमुच ही ताजमहल जैसा आश्चर्यजनक मकब़रा होता तो उसके तामझाम का विवरण और मुमताज़ के दफ़न की तारीख इतिहास में अवश्य ही दर्ज हुई होती। परंतु दफ़न की तारीख कभी भी दर्ज नहीं की गई। इतिहास में इस तरह का ब्यौरा न होना ही ताजमहल की झूठी कहानी का पोल खोल देती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

51. यहाँ तक कि मुमताज़ की मृत्यु किस वर्ष हुई यह भी अज्ञात है। विभिन्न लोगों ने सन् 1629,1630, 1631 या 1632 में मुमताज़ की मौत होने का अनुमान लगाया है। यदि मुमताज़ का इतना उत्कृष्ट दफ़न हुआ होता, जितना कि दावा किया जाता है, तो उसके मौत की तारीख अनुमान का विषय कदापि न होता। 5000 औरतों वाली हरम में किस औरत की मौत कब हुई इसका हिसाब रखना एक कठिन कार्य है। स्पष्टतः मुमताज़ की मौत की तारीख़ महत्वहीन थी इसीलिये उस पर ध्यान नहीं दिया गया। फिर उसके दफ़न के लिये ताज किसने बनवाया?

----------


## ravi chacha

ताज किसने बनवाया?

----------


## groopji

*बी.बी.सी. कहता है........... 
ताजमहल........... 
एक छुपा हुआ सत्य.......... 
कभी मत कहो कि......... 
यह एक मकबरा  है..........*

----------


## groopji

*प्रो. ओक. बहुत सी आकृतियों और शिल्प सम्बन्धी असंगताओं को इंगित करते हैं जो इस विश्वास का समर्थन करते हैं कि,ताजमहल विशाल मकबरा न होकर विशेषतः हिंदू शिव मन्दिर है....... 
*

----------


## groopji

*ताजमहल का आकाशीय दृश्य......*

----------


## groopji

*आतंरिक पानी का कुंवा............ 


*

----------


## groopji

*आज भी ताजमहल के बहुत से कमरे शाहजहाँ के काल से बंद पड़े हैं,जो आम जनता की पहुँच से परे हैं* 
*
प्रो.  ओक., जोर  देकर कहते हैं कि हिंदू मंदिरों में ही पूजा एवं धार्मिक संस्कारों के लिए  भगवान् शिव की मूर्ति,त्रिशूल,कलश और ॐ आदि वस्तुएं प्रयोग की जाती  हैं.......*

----------


## groopji

*ताज महल के सम्बन्ध में यह आम किवदंत्ती प्रचलित है कि ताजमहल के अन्दर मुमताज की कब्र पर सदैव बूँद बूँद कर पानी टपकता रहता है,, यदि यह सत्य है तो पूरे विश्व मे किसी किभी कब्र पर बूँद बूँद कर पानी नही  टपकाया जाता,जबकि प्रत्येक हिंदू शिव मन्दिर में ही शिवलिंग पर बूँद बूँद कर पानी टपकाने की व्यवस्था की जाती है,फ़िर ताजमहल (मकबरे) में बूँद बूँद कर पानी टपकाने का क्या मतलब....????*

----------


## groopji

*ताजमहल  और गुम्बद के सामने का दृश्य*

----------


## groopji

*गुम्बद और शिखर के पास का दृश्य..... 

*

----------


## groopji

*शिखर के ठीक पास का दृश्य......... 

*

----------


## groopji

*राजनीतिक  भर्त्सना के डर से सरकार ने  ओक की सभी पुस्तकें स्टोर्स से वापस ले लीं थीं और इन पुस्तकों के प्रथम  संस्करण को छापने वाले संपादकों को भयंकर परिणाम भुगत लेने की धमकियां भी  दी गईं थीं....*

----------


## groopji

*आँगन में शिखर के छायाचित्र कि बनावट..... 

*

----------


## groopji

_प्रो.  पी. एन. ओक के अनुसंधान को ग़लत या सिद्ध करने का केवल एक ही रास्ता है कि  वर्तमान केन्द्र सरकार बंद कमरों को संयुक्त राष्ट्र के पर्यवेक्षण में  खुलवाए, और अंतर्राष्ट्रीय विशेषज्ञों को छानबीन करने दे  ...._

----------


## groopji

*प्रवेश द्वार पर बने लाल कमल........ ।

*

----------


## groopji

*ताज के पिछले हिस्से का दृश्य और बाइस कमरों का समूह....

*

----------


## groopji

*पीछे की खिड़कियाँ और बंद दरवाजों का दृश्य........ 

*

----------


## groopji

*विशेषतः वैदिक शैली मे निर्मित गलियारा..... 

*

----------


## groopji

*मकबरे के पास संगीतालय........एक  विरोधाभास.........

*

----------


## groopji

*ऊपरी तल पर स्थित एक बंद कमरा......... 

*

----------


## groopji

*निचले तल पर स्थित संगमरमरी कमरों का समूह......... 


*

----------


## groopji

*दीवारों पर बने हुए फूल......जिनमे छुपा हुआ है ओम् ( ॐ ) .... 

*

----------


## groopji

*निचले तल पर जाने के लिए सीढियां........ 

*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*आदरणीय ग्रुपजी मानते हैं कि उपरोक्त सूत्र अच्छा है सच्चा है किन्तु फिर भी मेरे हिसाब से विवादस्पद विषय है दोस्त मंदिर के राम हों या मस्जिद के रहीम कहते तो दोनों यही हैं न कि प्यार बांटते चलो !एवं आप सभी को होली की हार्दिक शुभ-कामनाएं !*

----------


## MISS SUNNY

> *ताजमहल का आकाशीय दृश्य......*
> 
> Attachment 66602


एक बहतरीन सूत्र पता नहीं क्यों आपको रेपो नहीं दे प् रही हूँ 
पर दिल से आपको रेपो दिया 
काबुल कीजिये

----------


## SUNIL1107

*फिर भी आपके द्वारा दी गई जानकारी रोचक है एवं संलग्न फोटो कभी न देखे हिस्से से अवगत 
 कराते हैं धन्यबाद !

*

----------


## groopji

*कमरों के मध्य 300फीट लंबा गलियारा..

*

----------


## groopji

> *आदरणीय ग्रुपजी मानते हैं कि उपरोक्त सूत्र अच्छा है सच्चा है किन्तु फिर भी मेरे हिसाब से विवादस्पद विषय है दोस्त मंदिर के राम हों या मस्जिद के रहीम कहते तो दोनों यही हैं न कि प्यार बांटते चलो !एवं आप सभी को होली की हार्दिक शुभ-कामनाएं !*


*मित्र ये विवाद हेतु नही है एक सच्चाइ है प्रमाणो सहित अगर नियामक महोदय को लगेगा कि ये सूत्र विवादों को जन्म दे रहा है तो वो इसे मिटा देंगे।  और हां मैने कोइ बात अपने मन से नही कही है सभी के प्रमाण भी हाथो हाथ उपस्थित हैं । मुझे ये सब एक इमेल से मिला था जिसे मैं आप सब के सामने पेश कर रहा हूं*

----------


## groopji

*निचले तल के२२गुप्त कमरों मे सेएक**कमरा... 

*

----------


## groopji

*२२ गुप्त कमरों में से एक कमरे का आतंरिक दृश्य....... 

*

----------


## groopji

_अन्य बंद कमरों में से एक आतंरिक

_

----------


## groopji

*एक बंद कमरे की वैदिक शैली में 
निर्मित छत...... 

*

----------


## groopji

*ईंटों से बंद किया गया विशाल रोशनदान ..... 

*

----------


## groopji

*दरवाजों में लगी गुप्त दीवार,जिससे अन्य कमरों का सम्पर्क था..... 

*

----------


## Prince of India

ताजमहल के अनदेखे पहलू से रूबरू करने  का शुक्रिया, रेपो आपके लिए..............

----------


## groopji

*बहुत से साक्ष्यों को छुपाने के लिए,गुप्त ईंटों से बंद किया गया दरवाजा...... 

*

----------


## groopji

*बुरहानपुर मध्य प्रदेश मे स्थित महल जहाँ मुमताज-उल-ज़मानी कि मृत्यु हुई थी....... 

*

----------


## Prince of India

माफ़ कीजिये, अभी आपको रेपुटेशन    नहीं दे पा रहा हूँ. क्यूंकि मैंने आपको पहले ही एक रेपुटेशन दे दी है.

----------


## groopji

*बादशाह नामा के अनुसार,, इस स्थान पर मुमताज को दफनाया गया......... 


*

----------


## groopji

> ताजमहल के अनदेखे पहलू से रूबरू करने  का शुक्रिया, रेपो आपके लिए..............





> माफ़ कीजिये, अभी आपको रेपुटेशन    नहीं दे पा रहा हूँ. क्यूंकि मैंने आपको पहले ही एक रेपुटेशन दे दी है.


आपकी प्रतिक्रियाए ही मेरे लिए रेपुटेशन है मित्र सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## groopji

> एक बहतरीन सूत्र पता नहीं क्यों आपको रेपो नहीं दे प् रही हूँ 
> पर दिल से आपको रेपो दिया 
> काबुल कीजिये


कोइ बात नही जी आप यहां घूमने आए यही मेरे लिए रेपो है …। आप की तबियत कैसी है अब?

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *मित्र ये विवाद हेतु नही है एक सच्चाइ है प्रमाणो सहित अगर नियामक महोदय को लगेगा कि ये सूत्र विवादों को जन्म दे रहा है तो वो इसे मिटा देंगे। और हां मैने कोइ बात अपने मन से नही कही है सभी के प्रमाण भी हाथो हाथ उपस्थित हैं । मुझे ये सब एक इमेल से मिला था जिसे मैं आप सब के सामने पेश कर रहा हूं*


*मित्रवर आप मेरी बात को गलत संदर्भ में ले गए मेने आपके सूत्र को विवादित नहीं कहा है !यदि आपने ऐसा समझा है तो यह हमारे कहने की ही भूल का परिणाम है ! माफ़ी चाहते हैं !*

----------


## groopji

> *मित्रवर आप मेरी बात को गलत संदर्भ में ले गए मेने आपके सूत्र को विवादित नहीं कहा है !यदि आपने ऐसा समझा है तो यह हमारे कहने की ही भूल का परिणाम है ! माफ़ी चाहते हैं !*


माफ़ी की जरूरत नही हैं मित्र ये एक खुला मंच है सभी को अपने विचार प्रकट करने का पूरा अधिकार है और मित्रों में कभी माफ़ी नही मांगी जाती सलाह दी जाती है जो कि आपने मुझे दी थी 

आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## coolcool

विक्रम जी . एक छोटा सा योगदान मेरी तरफ से आपके सूत्र में. ताजमहल को प्यार का प्रतीक कहते हैं. जरा इन तथ्यों पर गौर फरमाएं :
१: मुमताज़ बेगम शाहजहाँ की चौथी बीवी थी और उसकी कुल ७ बीवियां थीं.
२: शाहजहाँ ने मुमताज़ के पूर्व पति की हत्या करके उससे विवाह किया था. 
३: मुमताज़ की म्रत्यु १४ वें बच्चे के जन्म पर हुई थे.
४: मुताज़ की म्रत्यु के बाद शाहजहाँ ने उसकी बहन से विवाह कर लिया.
          क्या  आप ये सोचने पर मजबूर नहीं हैं की इसमें _प्यार_ कहाँ है. 

( उपरोक्त जानकारी पर मेरा कोई स्वामित्व नहीं है. यह मुझे इन्टरनेट से प्राप्त हुई है.)

----------


## sangita_sharma

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र हे हाँ हो सकता की ताजमहल भी एक हिन्दू मंदिर हो क्योंकि बहार से आक्रमण करने वाले सारे हमलावरों का यही उद्देश्य था(में किसी वर्ग विशेष का नाम नहीं ले रही हु ) की भारत में अपनी छाप छोड़ते चलो

----------


## groopji

> विक्रम जी . एक छोटा सा योगदान मेरी तरफ से आपके सूत्र में. ताजमहल को प्यार का प्रतीक कहते हैं. जरा इन तथ्यों पर गौर फरमाएं :
> १: मुमताज़ बेगम शाहजहाँ की चौथी बीवी थी और उसकी कुल ७ बीवियां थीं.
> २: शाहजहाँ ने मुमताज़ के पूर्व पति की हत्या करके उससे विवाह किया था. 
> ३: मुमताज़ की म्रत्यु १४ वें बच्चे के जन्म पर हुई थे.
> ४: मुताज़ की म्रत्यु के बाद शाहजहाँ ने उसकी बहन से विवाह कर लिया.
>           क्या  आप ये सोचने पर मजबूर नहीं हैं की इसमें _प्यार_ कहाँ है. 
> 
> ( उपरोक्त जानकारी पर मेरा कोई स्वामित्व नहीं है. यह मुझे इन्टरनेट से प्राप्त हुई है.)


आपकी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ग्रुप जी कृपया सूत्र को  गति प्रदान करें !*

----------


## sagar25

_मैं पूर्ण रूप से सहमत हूँ मैंने भी ये सारी जानकारी प्रोफ ओअक की वेब साईट पर पढ़ी है
और ये सब चित्रों के साथ उपलभ्ध हैं_

----------


## titlii

> विक्रम जी . एक छोटा सा योगदान मेरी तरफ से आपके सूत्र में. ताजमहल को प्यार का प्रतीक कहते हैं. जरा इन तथ्यों पर गौर फरमाएं :
> १: मुमताज़ बेगम शाहजहाँ की चौथी बीवी थी और उसकी कुल ७ बीवियां थीं.
> २: शाहजहाँ ने मुमताज़ के पूर्व पति की हत्या करके उससे विवाह किया था. 
> ३: मुमताज़ की म्रत्यु १४ वें बच्चे के जन्म पर हुई थे.
> ४: मुताज़ की म्रत्यु के बाद शाहजहाँ ने उसकी बहन से विवाह कर लिया.
>           क्या  आप ये सोचने पर मजबूर नहीं हैं की इसमें _प्यार_ कहाँ है. 
> 
> ( उपरोक्त जानकारी पर मेरा कोई स्वामित्व नहीं है. यह मुझे इन्टरनेट से प्राप्त हुई है.)





YAAR COOL COOL IS JANKARI KE LIYE BAHUT BAHUT DHANYAVAD YAAR SAHI KAH RAHE PYAAR KAHI NAHI HAI ISME:salut:

----------


## titlii

GROOP JI HEADS OFF TO U SIR 1 SACHCHAI SE AAPNE AAJ RUBRU KARAYA HAI SACH MAIN IS VISHYA PAR DHYAN DENA CHAHIYE

----------


## groopji

*अब कृपया  इसे पढ़ें .........*

*प्रो.पी. एन. ओक. को छोड़ कर किसी ने कभी भी इस कथन को चुनौती नही दी कि........*

*"ताजमहल शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था"*

*प्रो.ओक. अपनी पुस्तक "TAJ MAHAL - THE TRUE STORY" द्वारा इस*
*बात में विश्वास रखते हैं कि,--*

*सारा विश्व इस धोखे में है कि खूबसूरत  इमारत ताजमहल को मुग़ल बादशाह शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था.....*

----------


## groopji

*ओक कहते हैं कि......*
_
ताजमहल प्रारम्भ से ही बेगम मुमताज का मकबरा न होकर,एक हिंदू प्राचीन शिव मन्दिर है जिसे तब तेजो महालय कहा जाता था.


अपने अनुसंधान के दौरान ओक ने खोजा कि इस शिव मन्दिर को शाहजहाँ ने जयपुर के महाराज  जयसिंह से अवैध तरीके से छीन लिया था और इस पर अपना कब्ज़ा कर लिया था,,_

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

कुछ भी हो हम तब तो बचा नहीं पाए ...अब ये गीत गाने से क्या फायदा? आज जब देश एकत्व की और बढ़ने का प्रयास कर रहा है तो बार बार ऐसे मुद्दे क्यों उठाये जाते हैं? क्या बाबरी कांड कम है जो किसी और की अपेक्षा की जा रही है ? आखिर मित्रों आप क्या चाहते हैं, फिर से ये ज़हर क्यों? तब हमारे पूर्वजो ने गलती की अब इस अनाप शनाप चर्चा से हम क्यों फिर पीछे जाना चाहें? ओके ने लिखा और हम तैयार बवाल करने को? ओके ने ये क्यों नहीं लिखा की अब दूसरा शिवमंदिर कहाँ और कैसे बनाया जाए? अरे मित्रों इससे भी बेहतर है सोचने के लिए..और अनुरोध करता हूँ की अपनी उर्जा को उन विषयों पर लागाएं जिनसे कुछ फायदा हो ..हमारा और हम सब का !

----------


## groopji

> कुछ भी हो हम तब तो बचा नहीं पाए ...अब ये गीत गाने से क्या फायदा? आज जब देश एकत्व की और बढ़ने का प्रयास कर रहा है तो बार बार ऐसे मुद्दे क्यों उठाये जाते हैं? क्या बाबरी कांड कम है जो किसी और की अपेक्षा की जा रही है ? आखिर मित्रों आप क्या चाहते हैं, फिर से ये ज़हर क्यों? तब हमारे पूर्वजो ने गलती की अब इस अनाप शनाप चर्चा से हम क्यों फिर पीछे जाना चाहें? ओके ने लिखा और हम तैयार बवाल करने को? ओके ने ये क्यों नहीं लिखा की अब दूसरा शिवमंदिर कहाँ और कैसे बनाया जाए? अरे मित्रों इससे भी बेहतर है सोचने के लिए..और अनुरोध करता हूँ की अपनी उर्जा को उन विषयों पर लागाएं जिनसे कुछ फायदा हो ..हमारा और हम सब का !



सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र यहां पर बात लडाइ की नही सच्चाइ की हो रही है जिसे मैं बांट रहा हूं। मैने कहीं भी नही लिखा कि शिव मन्दिर बनाया जाए या कोइ अन्य विवाद पैदा किया जाए।

अगर इतिहास के बारे मे थोडी सी जानकारी बढ जाए तो क्या हर्ज है।

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

> सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र यहां पर बात लडाइ की नही सच्चाइ की हो रही है जिसे मैं बांट रहा हूं। मैने कहीं भी नही लिखा कि शिव मन्दिर बनाया जाए या कोइ अन्य विवाद पैदा किया जाए।
> 
> अगर इतिहास के बारे मे थोडी सी जानकारी बढ जाए तो क्या हर्ज है।


सबसे पहले तो धन्यवाद आपकी उम्दा सोच के लिए ! माना की आप का मन्तव्य यहाँ सिर्फ जानकारी बाटना है परन्तु आपको यह जानकार शायद आश्चर्य हो की पहले भी यहाँ इस प्रकार के सूत्र बन चुके हैं ! कई बार अपशब्दों के प्रयोग भी हो चुका है ! यह मुद्दा काफी पुराना है ! आप ने सिर्फ यहाँ ज्ञान के लिए इससे बांटा ! पर समस्या तब होती है जब कोई इस विषय से अनजान व्यक्ति इस सब को पढकर धर्मनिरपेक्षी नहीं रह पाता ! यहाँ फोरम के नियम के कारण भले ही सबका व्यवहार सामान्य हो परन्तु सबकी मनोदशा सामान्य तो नहीं रहती है ! मन में ही सही परन्तु अपशब्दों का प्रयोग तो हो ही जाता होगा? बस इसी को तो रोकना है मित्र...यही मनमुटाव तो नहीं चाहिए ! इसी उर्जा को सृजनात्मक कार्यों में लगाना है मित्र ! आशा है आप मेरी बात समझे होंगे ! धन्यवाद !!

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

मित्र इस बारे में मुझे अनुमान तक नहीं था.. फोरम में इतने लज्वान जानकारी  देने वाले सूत्र देख कर मनन प्रसन्न हो जाता है,, रेप्युटेशन लें मेरी तरफ  से..
आपकी प्रविष्टियों ने सचमुच मुझे निश्चित कर दिया है और अब मैं ये मानता हूँ की ताजमहल वास्तव में पहले एक शिअवालय ही था,, 

सूत्र बनाने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र,,  



> *बी.बी.सी. कहता है........... 
> ताजमहल........... 
> एक छुपा हुआ सत्य.......... 
> कभी मत कहो कि......... 
> यह एक मकबरा  है..........*

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

*मित्र ताजमहल, शिवमन्दिर हॆ या मकबरा..बहस से क्या फायदा..हिन्दु ऒर मुसलमान दोनो एक मां के दो बेटे की तरह हे..ताजमहल किसी के भी पास रहे पर हॆ तो अपने भारत का ही..मित्र आपका सूत्र अच्छा हॆ परन्तु कही ऎसा ना हो जाय कि आप का सूत्र दो भाईयो के बीच मन मुटाव का कारण बने...आशा हॆ आप मेरे बात को समझ गये होगे अत: उत्तेजक शब्दो का प्रयोग करने से बचे...आपके सूत्र को मेरी शुभकामनाये..*

----------


## groopji

> सबसे पहले तो धन्यवाद आपकी उम्दा सोच के लिए ! माना की आप का मन्तव्य यहाँ सिर्फ जानकारी बाटना है परन्तु आपको यह जानकार शायद आश्चर्य हो की पहले भी यहाँ इस प्रकार के सूत्र बन चुके हैं ! कई बार अपशब्दों के प्रयोग भी हो चुका है ! यह मुद्दा काफी पुराना है ! आप ने सिर्फ यहाँ ज्ञान के लिए इससे बांटा ! पर समस्या तब होती है जब कोई इस विषय से अनजान व्यक्ति इस सब को पढकर धर्मनिरपेक्षी नहीं रह पाता ! यहाँ फोरम के नियम के कारण भले ही सबका व्यवहार सामान्य हो परन्तु सबकी मनोदशा सामान्य तो नहीं रहती है ! मन में ही सही परन्तु अपशब्दों का प्रयोग तो हो ही जाता होगा? बस इसी को तो रोकना है मित्र...यही मनमुटाव तो नहीं चाहिए ! इसी उर्जा को सृजनात्मक कार्यों में लगाना है मित्र ! आशा है आप मेरी बात समझे होंगे ! धन्यवाद !!


अगर आप जैसे बुद्धिजीवी इस सूत्र पर आते रहेंगे तो कहीं भी मनमुटाव नही होगा। और हां सृजन कहीं भी किसी भी चीज पर हो सकता है यहां मै एक सूत्र का सृजन कर रहा हूं ना कि विवाद का और अगर विवाद होता दिखेगा तो नियामक महोदय हैं इन सबको देखने के लिए अभी तक कोइ अभद्र टिप्पणी इस सूत्र में नही की गई है इसका मतलब है कि सब अपनी जानकारी बढा रहें हैं ना कि विवाद्।




> *मित्र ताजमहल, शिवमन्दिर हॆ या मकबरा..बहस से क्या फायदा..हिन्दु ऒर मुसलमान दोनो एक मां के दो बेटे की तरह हे..ताजमहल किसी के भी पास रहे पर हॆ तो अपने भारत का ही..मित्र आपका सूत्र अच्छा हॆ परन्तु कही ऎसा ना हो जाय कि आप का सूत्र दो भाईयो के बीच मन मुटाव का कारण बने...आशा हॆ आप मेरे बात को समझ गये होगे अत: उत्तेजक शब्दो का प्रयोग करने से बचे...आपके सूत्र को मेरी शुभकामनाये..*


मित्र मैने कही भी ये कहने की कोशिश नही की है कि इसे हिन्दू का होना चाहिए या मुस्लिम का सिर्फ़ जानकारी देने की कोशिश की है और कहीं भी उत्तेजक शब्द नही लिखे गए हैं अगर फ़िर भी आपको लगता है कि सूत्र गलत दिशा में जा रहा है तो शिकायत का तिकोना बटन आपके सामने ही है

----------


## dev b

हिन्दू मुस्लिम  ---भाई भाई .............अब चाहे मकबरा हो या ताज महल

----------


## priya1234

*ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र*

----------


## ravi chacha

मुख्य मेहराब के दोनों ओर, एक के ऊपर दूसरा शैली में, दोनों ओर दो-दो अतिरिक्त पिश्ताक़ बने हैं। इसी शैली में, कक्ष के चारों किनारों पर दो-दो पिश्ताक (एक के ऊपर दूसरा) बने हैं। यह रचना इमारत के प्रत्येक ओर पूर्णतया सममितीय है, जो कि इस इमारत को वर्ग के बजाय अष्टकोण बनाती है, परंतु कोने के चारों भुजाएं बाकी चार किनारों से काफी छोटी होने के कारण, इसे वर्गाकार कहना ही उचित होगा। मकबरे के चारों ओर चार मीनारें मूल आधार चौकी के चारों कोनों में, इमारत के दृश्य को एक चौखटे में बांधती प्रतीत होती हैं। मुख्य कक्ष में मुमताज महल एवं शाहजहाँ की नकली कब्रें हैं। ये खूब अलंकृत हैं, एवं इनकी असल निचले तल पर स्थित है।

----------


## ravi chacha

गुम्बद

मकबरे पर सर्वोच्च शोभायमान संगमर्मर का गुम्बद (देखें बांये), इसका सर्वाधिक शानदार भाग है। इसकी ऊँचाई लगभग इमारत के आधार के बराबर, 35 मीटर है, और यह एक 7 मीटर ऊँचे बेलनाकार आधार पर स्थित है। यह अपने आकारानुसार प्रायः प्याज-आकार (अमरूद आकार भी कहा जाता है) का गुम्बद भी कहलाता है। इसका शिखर एक उलटे रखे कमल से अलंकृत है। यह गुम्बद के किनारों को शिखर पर सम्मिलन देता है।

----------


## pooja

दोस्तों मै यहाँ ताजमहल के अनसुलझे रहस्य पर से पर्दा उठाने की कोशिश कर रही हु आप सब का सहयोग अपेक्षित है

----------


## pooja

*बी.बी.सी. कहता है...........*
*
**ताजमहल...........**
**एक छुपा हुआ सत्य..........**
**कभी मत कहो कि.........**
**यह एक मकबरा है..........*
*

**ताजमहल का आकाशीय दृश्य......*

----------


## pooja

*आतंरिक पानी का कुंवा............*

मकबरे में पानी के कुवे की जरुरत क्यों पड़ी ???

----------


## pooja

_गुम्बद और शिखर के पास का दृश्य....._
ध्यान से देखो तो पता चलता है की इस बनावट में एक कलश (कलश पर अस्पष्ट आकृति में स्वस्तिक का चिन्ह )और उस पर रखे नारियल की आकृति है जो की हिन्दू संस्कृति का चिन्ह है ना की मुगलों का

----------


## pooja

*आँगन में शिखर के छायाचित्र कि बनावट.....*

----------


## pooja

_ताज के पिछले हिस्से का दृश्य और बाइस कमरों का समूह._
_पीछे की खिड़कियाँ और बंद दरवाजों का दृश्य...._
_विशेषतः वैदिक शैली मे निर्मित गलियारा....._

----------


## pooja

*मकबरे के पास संगीतालय........एक विरोधाभास.........*

----------


## pooja

*ऊपरी तल पर स्थित एक बंद कमरा.........*

----------


## pooja

*दीवारों पर बने हुए फूल......जिनमे छुपा हुआ है ओम् ( ॐ ) ....*

----------


## Nisha.Patel

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए रेप++++

----------


## pooja

*निचले तल पर जाने के लिए सीढियां........*

----------


## Nisha.Patel

तो क्या ये हिन्दू धर्म के नाते बनाया गया था ????????????

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

पूजा जी बहुत ही अच्छे सूत्र बनाते हैं आप 
इस के लिए आपको रेपो 
इस विषय पे यहाँ दो दो सूत्र हैं कृपया उन्हें भी देख लें 
धन्यवाद

----------


## pooja

*निचले तल के २२गुप्त कमरों मे से  एक कमरा*

----------


## pooja

*एक बंद कमरे की वैदिक शैली में**
**निर्मित छत......*

----------


## pooja

*दरवाजों में**लगी गुप्त दीवार**,**जिससे अन्य कमरों का सम्पर्क था.....*

----------


## pooja

*बहुत से साक्ष्यों को छुपाने के लिए**,**गुप्त ईंटों से बंद किया गया दरवाजा..*

----------


## pooja

*बुरहानपुर मध्य प्रदेश मे स्थित महल जहाँ मुमताज-उल-ज़मानी कि मृत्यु हुई थी.....*

----------


## pooja

*बादशाह नामा के अनुसार**,,* *इस स्थान पर मुमताज को दफनाया गया.........*

----------


## pooja

*अब कृपया**इसे पढ़ें .........*_

__प्रो.पी. एन. ओक. को छोड़ कर किसी ने कभी भी इस कथन को चुनौती नही दी कि........__

"__ताजमहल शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था"__

__प्रो.ओक. अपनी पुस्तक"TAJ MAHAL - THE TRUE STORY" द्वारा इस__
__बात में विश्वास रखते हैं कि,--_
_
__सारा विश्व इस धोखे में है कि खूबसूरत इमारत ताजमहल को मुग़ल बादशाह शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया__था....._*
*
_
__ओक कहते हैं कि......__

__ताजमहल प्रारम्भ से ही बेगम मुमताज का मकबरा न होकर__,__एक हिंदू प्राचीन शिव मन्दिर है जिसे तब तेजो महालय कहा जाता था.__
_

----------


## pooja

_अपने अनुसंधान के दौरान ओक ने खोजा कि इस शिव मन्दिर को शाहजहाँ ने जयपुर के महाराज जयसिंह से अवैध तरीके से छीन लिया था और इस पर अपना कब्ज़ा कर लिया था_

----------


## pooja

*=>शाहजहाँ के दरबारी लेखक"मुल्ला अब्दुल हमीद लाहौरी "ने अपने"बादशाहनामा"में मुग़ल शासक बादशाह का सम्पूर्ण वृतांत1000  से ज़्यादा पृष्ठों मे लिखा है,,जिसके खंड एक के पृष्ठ402 और403 परइस बात का उल्लेख है कि, शाहजहाँ की बेगम मुमताज-उल-ज़मानी जिसे मृत्यु के बाद, बुरहानपुर मध्य प्रदेश में अस्थाई तौर पर दफना दिया गया थाऔरइसके ०६ माह बाद,तारीख़15 ज़मदी-उल- अउवल दिन शुक्रवार,को अकबराबाद आगरा लाया गयाफ़िर उसे महाराजा जयसिंह से लिए गए,आगरा में स्थित एक असाधारण रूप से सुंदर और शानदार भवन (इमारते आलीशान) मे पुनः दफनाया गया,लाहौरी के अनुसार राजा जयसिंह अपने पुरखों कि इस आली मंजिल से बेहद प्यार करते थे,पर बादशाह के दबाव मे वह इसे देने के लिए तैयार हो गए थे.*

----------


## pooja

इस बात कि पुष्टि के लिए यहाँ ये बताना अत्यन्त आवश्यक है कि जयपुर के पूर्व महाराज के गुप्त संग्रह मेंवे दोनो आदेश अभी तक रक्खे हुए हैंजो शाहजहाँ द्वारा ताज भवन समर्पित करने के लिए राजा
जयसिंह को दिए गए थे.......

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वाह आपका प्रयास कबीले तारीफ है

----------


## pooja

*=>यह सभी जानते हैं कि मुस्लिम शासकों के समय प्रायः मृत दरबारियों और राजघरानों के लोगों को दफनाने के लिए, छीनकर कब्जे में लिए गए मंदिरों और भवनों का प्रयोग किया जाता था,*
*उदाहरनार्थ हुमायूँ, अकबर, एतमाउददौला और सफदर जंग ऐसे ही भवनों मे दफनाये गए हैं ....*

----------


## pooja

=>प्रो. ओक कि खोज ताजमहल के नाम से प्रारम्भ होती है---------

="महल" शब्द, अफगानिस्तान से लेकर अल्जीरिया तक किसी भी मुस्लिम देश में
भवनों के लिए प्रयोग नही किया जाता...
यहाँ यह व्याख्या करना कि महल शब्द मुमताज महल से लिया गया है......वह कम से कम दो प्रकार से तर्कहीन है---------

पहला -----शाहजहाँ कि पत्नी का नाम मुमताज महल कभी नही था,,,बल्कि उसका नाम मुमताज-उल-ज़मानी था ...

और दूसरा-----किसी भवन का नामकरण किसी महिला के नाम के आधार पर रखने के लिए केवल अन्तिम आधे भाग (ताज)का ही प्रयोग किया जाए और प्रथम अर्ध भाग (मुम) को छोड़ दिया जाए,,,यह समझ से परे है...

----------


## pooja

प्रो.ओक दावा करते हैं कि,ताजमहल नाम तेजो महालय (भगवान शिव का महल) का बिगड़ा हुआ संस्करण है, साथ ही साथ ओक कहते हैं कि----
मुमताज और शाहजहाँ कि प्रेम कहानी,चापलूस इतिहासकारों की भयंकर भूल और लापरवाह पुरातत्वविदों की सफ़ाई से स्वयं गढ़ी गई कोरी अफवाह मात्र हैक्योंकि शाहजहाँ के समय का कम से कम एक शासकीय अभिलेख इस प्रेम कहानी की पुष्टि नही करता है.....

----------


## pooja

इसके अतिरिक्त बहुत से प्रमाण ओक के कथन का प्रत्यक्षतः समर्थन कर रहे हैं......
तेजो महालय (ताजमहल) मुग़ल बादशाह के युग से पहले बना था और यह भगवान् शिव को समर्पित था तथा आगरा के राजपूतों द्वारा पूजा जाता था-----

----------


## pooja

==>न्यूयार्क के पुरातत्वविद प्रो. मर्विन मिलर ने ताज के यमुना की तरफ़ के दरवाजे की लकड़ी की कार्बन डेटिंग के आधार पर1985 में यह सिद्ध किया कियह दरवाजा सन्1359 के आसपास अर्थात् शाहजहाँ के काल से लगभग300 वर्ष पुराना है...

----------


## pooja

==>मुमताज कि मृत्यु जिस वर्ष (1631) में हुई थी उसी वर्ष के अंग्रेज भ्रमण कर्ता पीटर मुंडी का लेख भी इसका समर्थन करता है किताजमहल मुग़ल बादशाह के पहले का एक अति महत्वपूर्ण भवन था...

----------


## pooja

==>यूरोपियन यात्री जॉन अल्बर्ट मैनडेल्स्लो ने सन्1638 (मुमताज कि मृत्यु के07 साल बाद) में आगरा भ्रमण किया और इस शहर के सम्पूर्ण जीवन वृत्तांत का वर्णन किया,,परन्तु उसने ताज के बनने का कोई भी सन्दर्भ नही प्रस्तुत किया,जबकि भ्रांतियों मे यह कहा जाता है कि ताज का निर्माण कार्य1631 से1651 तक जोर शोर से चल रहा था......

----------


## pooja

==>फ्रांसीसी यात्री फविक्स बर्निअर एम.डी. जो औरंगजेब द्वारा गद्दीनशीन होने के समय भारत आया था और लगभग दस साल यहाँ रहा,के लिखित विवरण से पता चलता है कि,औरंगजेब के शासन के समय यह झूठ फैलाया जाना शुरू किया गया कि ताजमहल शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था.......*
*
* 
*

----------


## pooja

*प्रो. ओक. बहुत सी आकृतियों और शिल्प सम्बन्धी असंगताओं को इंगित करते हैं जो इस विश्वास का समर्थन करते हैं कि**,**ताजमहल विशाल मकबरा न होकर विशेषतः हिंदू शिव मन्दिर है.......*

----------


## pooja

*आज भी ताजमहल के बहुत से कमरे शाहजहाँ के काल से बंद पड़े हैं*,जो आम जनता की पहुँच से परे हैं

प्रो. ओक., जोर देकर कहते हैं कि हिंदू मंदिरों में ही पूजा एवं धार्मिक संस्कारों के लिए भगवान् शिव की मूर्ति,त्रिशूल,कलश और ॐ आदि वस्तुएं प्रयोग की जाती हैं.......

----------


## pooja

==>ताज महल के सम्बन्ध में यह आम किवदंत्ती प्रचलित है कि ताजमहल के अन्दर मुमताज की कब्र पर सदैव बूँद बूँद कर पानी टपकता रहता है,, यदि यह सत्य है तो पूरे विश्व मे किसी किभी कब्र पर बूँद बूँद कर पानी नही टपकाया जाता,जबकि प्रत्येक हिंदू शिव मन्दिर में ही शिवलिंग पर बूँद बूँद कर पानी टपकाने की व्यवस्था की जाती है,फ़िर ताजमहल (मकबरे) में बूँद बूँद कर पानीटपकाने का क्या मतलब....????
*
*
*
*

----------


## pooja

*राजनीतिक भर्त्सना के डर से इंदिरा सरकार ने ओक की सभी पुस्तकें स्टोर्स से वापस ले लीं थीं और इन पुस्तकों के प्रथम संस्करण को छापने वाले संपादकों को भयंकर परिणाम भुगत लेने की धमकियां भी दी गईं थीं....*

----------


## pooja

प्रो. पी. एन. ओक के अनुसंधान को ग़लत या सिद्ध करने का केवल एक ही रास्ता है कि वर्तमान केन्द्र सरकार बंद कमरों को संयुक्त राष्ट्र के पर्यवेक्षण में खुलवाए, और अंतर्राष्ट्रीय विशेषज्ञों को छानबीन करने दे ....

----------


## pooja

*ज़रा सोचिये....!!!!!!*
*
**कि यदि ओक का अनुसंधान पूर्णतयः सत्य है तो किसी देशी राजा के बनवाए गए संगमरमरी आकर्षण वाले खूबसूरत**,**शानदार एवं विश्व के महान आश्चर्यों में से एक भवन**, "**तेजो महालय**"**को बनवाने का श्रेय बाहर से आए मुग़ल बादशाह शाहजहाँ को क्यों......**?????*
*
**तथा......*
*
**इससे जुड़ी तमाम यादों का सम्बन्ध मुमताज-उल-ज़मानी से क्यों........**???????*

*
**आंसू टपक रहे हैं**,* *हवेली के बाम से**,,,,,,,,**
**रूहें लिपट के रोटी हैं हर खासों आम से.....**
**अपनों ने बुना था हमें**,**कुदरत के काम से**,,,,**
**फ़िर भी यहाँ जिंदा हैं हम गैरों के नाम से......*

----------


## pooja

> तो क्या ये हिन्दू धर्म के नाते बनाया गया था ????????????




हां निशा जी वास्तव में ये एक शिव मंदिर था जिसे मुगलों ने हड़प लिया था , पूरा सूत्र पढने पर आप खुद भी समझ जाएँगी

----------


## pooja

> वाह आपका प्रयास कबीले तारीफ है


धन्यवाद भारतीय गुलाब जी

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> हां निशा जी वास्तव में ये एक शिव मंदिर था जिसे मुगलों ने हड़प लिया था , पूरा सूत्र पढने पर आप खुद भी समझ जाएँगी


 मेने पढ़ लिया और सब कुछ समज आ गया 
शुक्रिया

----------


## pooja

> पूजा जी बहुत ही अच्छे सूत्र बनाते हैं आप 
> इस के लिए आपको रेपो 
> इस विषय पे यहाँ दो दो सूत्र हैं कृपया उन्हें भी देख लें 
> धन्यवाद


धन्यवाद साजिद जी कृपया उन दो सूत्रों का लिंक यहाँ देने का कष्ट करे, मै उन सूत्रों से अनभिग्य थी इस वजह से नया सूत्र बना दिया अन्यथा वही पोस्ट करती

----------


## SUNIL1107

*समूचा सूत्र शब्दशः मोजूद है आओ समय बिताएं में कृपया देखने की कृपा करें ! जिसके सुत्रधारक ग्रुप जी हैं !*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=193


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...28&pagenumber=

----------


## pooja

> *समूचा सूत्र शब्दशः मोजूद है आओ समय बिताएं में कृपया देखने की कृपा करें ! जिसके सुत्रधारक ग्रुप जी हैं !*


 मै माफ़ी चाहती हु, मुझे नही पता था की ये सूत्र पहले भी बन चूका है

----------


## akhilish001

> कुछ भी हो हम तब तो बचा नहीं पाए ...अब ये गीत गाने से क्या फायदा? आज जब देश एकत्व की और बढ़ने का प्रयास कर रहा है तो बार बार ऐसे मुद्दे क्यों उठाये जाते हैं? क्या बाबरी कांड कम है जो किसी और की अपेक्षा की जा रही है ? आखिर मित्रों आप क्या चाहते हैं, फिर से ये ज़हर क्यों? तब हमारे पूर्वजो ने गलती की अब इस अनाप शनाप चर्चा से हम क्यों फिर पीछे जाना चाहें? ओके ने लिखा और हम तैयार बवाल करने को? ओके ने ये क्यों नहीं लिखा की अब दूसरा शिवमंदिर कहाँ और कैसे बनाया जाए? अरे मित्रों इससे भी बेहतर है सोचने के लिए..और अनुरोध करता हूँ की अपनी उर्जा को उन विषयों पर लागाएं जिनसे कुछ फायदा हो ..हमारा और हम सब का !


सबसे पहले तो धन्यवाद आपकी उम्दा सोच के लिए ! माना की आप का मन्तव्य यहाँ सिर्फ जानकारी बाटना है परन्तु आपको यह जानकार शायद आश्चर्य हो की पहले भी यहाँ इस प्रकार के सूत्र बन चुके हैं ! कई बार अपशब्दों के प्रयोग भी हो चुका है ! यह मुद्दा काफी पुराना है ! आप ने सिर्फ यहाँ ज्ञान के लिए इससे बांटा ! पर समस्या तब होती है जब कोई इस विषय से अनजान व्यक्ति इस सब को पढकर धर्मनिरपेक्षी नहीं रह पाता ! यहाँ फोरम के नियम के कारण भले ही सबका व्यवहार सामान्य हो परन्तु सबकी मनोदशा सामान्य तो नहीं रहती है ! मन में ही सही परन्तु अपशब्दों का प्रयोग तो हो ही जाता होगा? बस इसी को तो रोकना है मित्र...यही मनमुटाव तो नहीं चाहिए ! इसी उर्जा को सृजनात्मक कार्यों में लगाना है मित्र ! आशा है आप मेरी बात समझे होंगे ! धन्यवाद !!

[QUOTE]सबसे पहले तो धन्यवाद आपकी उम्दा सोच के लिए ! माना की आप का मन्तव्य यहाँ सिर्फ जानकारी बाटना है परन्तु आपको यह जानकार शायद आश्चर्य हो की पहले भी यहाँ इस प्रकार के सूत्र बन चुके हैं ! कई बार अपशब्दों के प्रयोग भी हो चुका है ! यह मुद्दा काफी पुराना है ! आप ने सिर्फ यहाँ ज्ञान के लिए इससे बांटा ! पर समस्या तब होती है जब कोई इस विषय से अनजान व्यक्ति इस सब को पढकर धर्मनिरपेक्षी नहीं रह पाता ! यहाँ फोरम के नियम के कारण भले ही सबका व्यवहार सामान्य हो परन्तु सबकी मनोदशा सामान्य तो नहीं रहती है ! मन में ही सही परन्तु अपशब्दों का प्रयोग तो हो ही जाता होगा? बस इसी को तो रोकना है मित्र...यही मनमुटाव तो नहीं चाहिए ! इसी उर्जा को सृजनात्मक कार्यों में लगाना है मित्र ! आशा है आप मेरी बात समझे होंगे ! धन्यवाद !![QUOTE]


दोस्त मै आप के इस बात से सहमत नहीं हु. अब भले ही हम एक है, हिन्दू मुस्लिम भारत देश के बेटे है, पर उस वक़्त हम गुलाम थे मुगलों के और ये अंग्रेजो कि तरह ही विदेशी लुटेरे थे. उस समय इन्होने कई तरह कि मंदिर को पूरी तरह से बर्बाद कर दिया, और हम उसे नहीं बचा पाए. आप कि बात सही है कि अब इसका क्या लाभ? पर कम से कम हम ये तो जान पाएंगे कि हम कब से कमजोर और कायर थे? और यहाँ पर इस सूत्र को पढ़ कर धर्म निरपेक्ष न रह पाए वो हिन्दुस्तानी कहलाने के लायक नहीं है. क्योकि ये तब के भारत कि ही बात हो रही है. इसे कोई भी धर्म के साथ जोड़ कर ना देखे. मै मानता हु कि ये शिव मंदिर होने कि बात कही जा रही है जो हिन्दू धर्म से जुदा है, परन्तु ये भारतीय कला है जो भारत के कुशल और समृद्ध कला का प्रतिक है, अगर इसे कोई हिन्दू या मुसलमान बन कर देखता है तो इस से बड़ी शर्म कि कोई और बात नहीं हो सकती. हमे ये नहीं भूलना चाहिए कि ताजमहल का मुदा तब का है जब हिन्दू मुसलमान का मुद्दा नहीं चल रहा था, तब हिंदुस्तान और विदेशी आक्रमण कारी का मुद्दा चल रहा था. तो इसे मेहरबानी कर के धर्म से ना जोड़े.

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

ज़रा सोच कर देखिएगा ...क्या ये वाकई अब लोगो के स्वाभिमान का एक मुद्दा नहीं है ? हम कितनी भी नीतिपरक बातें कर लें परन्तु सच्चाई इससे बदलेगी तो नहीं ! ताजमहल आज हमें विश्व में एक अलग पहचान दिलाता है , हम मात्र इसे इसी रूप में स्वीकार क्यों नहीं कर सकते? खैर आगे आप जैसे बुद्धजीवियो की सोच !

----------


## akhilish001

कैसे स्वीकार कर ले? अभी ऐसा कहा जाता है की " ताज महल शाहजह ने बनवाया थे, जो विदेशी आक्रामको की दें है भारत को". अगर ताजमहल भारत में बना है तो "विदेशियों की देन है" क्यों स्वीकार हो? अगर हम इसे सिद्ध कर पाए की वाकई में पुराना शिव मंदिर है तो हमारा स्वाभिमान बना रहेगा. अभी अगर इसी बात को स्वीकार कर लिया जायेगा तो ये हमे विदेशी आक्रमणकारियो की देन ही कही जाएगी हमेशा. इस बात को जानते हुए भी कि ताज महल भारत में ही बने गई है भारतीयों के द्वारा क्या आप को ये बात स्वीकार होगा कि कोई ये कहे कि "ताज महल भारत को विदेशी आक्रमणकारियो की देन है".

----------


## groopji

> कैसे स्वीकार कर ले? अभी ऐसा कहा जाता है की " ताज महल शाहजह ने बनवाया थे, जो विदेशी आक्रामको की दें है भारत को". अगर ताजमहल भारत में बना है तो "विदेशियों की देन है" क्यों स्वीकार हो? अगर हम इसे सिद्ध कर पाए की वाकई में पुराना शिव मंदिर है तो हमारा स्वाभिमान बना रहेगा. अभी अगर इसी बात को स्वीकार कर लिया जायेगा तो ये हमे विदेशी आक्रमणकारियो की देन ही कही जाएगी हमेशा. इस बात को जानते हुए भी कि ताज महल भारत में ही बने गई है भारतीयों के द्वारा क्या आप को ये बात स्वीकार होगा कि कोई ये कहे कि "ताज महल भारत को विदेशी आक्रमणकारियो की देन है".


मित्र प्रोफ़ेसर ओक ने एक कटु सत्य की विवेचना की हैं किन्तु सर्वविदित है कि कडवा सच निगलना भी बहुत मुश्किल होता है

----------


## akhilish001

हमारे इसी लचीले पन नीति कि वजह से चीन ने हम से हमारी ही भूमि छीन ली और आज हम वही पर जाने के लिए चीन सरकार को कर देते है. आज इसी रवैये कि वजह से पाक अधिकृत कश्मीर बना है और वो चीन को बेच कर समझौता कर रहा है. अब आप भी कह रहे है कि ताज महल का सच जान लिया पर मान लो शाहजह ने ही बनवाया था. बहोत खूब है हमारे देशवासी!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!

----------


## Sameerchand

> मित्र प्रोफ़ेसर ओक ने एक कटु सत्य की विवेचना की हैं किन्तु सर्वविदित है कि कडवा सच निगलना भी बहुत मुश्किल होता है


*हम इस फोरम पर हमेशा कुछ सचाइयो से अवगत होते है. अगर ये भी एक सचाई है तो भरे पुरे दिल से इसे स्वीकार करना चाहिए. ये भी एक सचाई है की विदेशी शासको ने हमेशा हमसे हमारी अपनी भूमि को छीन कर अपना बनाने की कोशिश है. अगर हमारे एक दोस्त इस सचाई को हमारे सामने खुले दिल से रखने की कोशिश की है तो इसमें बुरे क्या है.

हम हिन्दू मुस्लिम भाई इस भारतमाता के दो सगे बेटे है. और ये दोनों भाई अच्छी तरह समझते है की देश की भावना धर्म की भावना से ऊपर होती है. सबसे पहले अपनी मातृभूमि होती है और उसके बाद कुछ और. ये हमने इतिहास में भी देखा है.

अतः इस बेहतरीन सूत्र में विवाद को छोड़ कर हमें सचाइयो की तरफ ध्यान देनी चाहिए. दोस्त groupji इस बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाई तथा मेरी तरफ से रेपो. कृपया इस सूत्र को गति दे और हमें और नयी जानकारियों से परिचित कराये.*

----------


## akhilish001

आप से निवेदन है कि ताजमहल के बारे में आप ने जो सूत्र सुरु किया था और उसके अलावा और भी दो सूत्र मौजूद है, आप उन सब में से सभी जानकारियों कि संगृहीत कर के फिर से एक नया सूत्र बनाये. और हां कई फोटो के स्पष्टि करन नहीं है. कृपया आप उन के स्पष्टि करन भी साथ में दे. पूजा जी और गोरोज जी आप लोग इस सूत्र को पहले भी बना चुके है तो आप ही से निवेदन है कि ये काम आप ही करे. और यथाश्रीघ्र करे.

----------


## Sameerchand

*दोस्त आप इस सूत्र को गति दे और नयी जानकारिया हमें दे इस विषय पर. मैं इस सूत्र पर रोज आता हु की मुझे नयी जानकारिया मिलेंगी. 

इस सूत्र पर आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारियों के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.*

----------


## love birds

> *प्रवेश द्वार पर बने लाल कमल........ ।
> 
> *Attachment 66640


bhai photo to show nahi ho rahe h

----------


## love birds

> *अब कृपया  इसे पढ़ें .........*
> 
> *प्रो.पी. एन. ओक. को छोड़ कर किसी ने कभी भी इस कथन को चुनौती नही दी कि........*
> 
> *"ताजमहल शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था"*
> 
> *प्रो.ओक. अपनी पुस्तक "TAJ MAHAL - THE TRUE STORY" द्वारा इस*
> *बात में विश्वास रखते हैं कि,--*
> 
> *सारा विश्व इस धोखे में है कि खूबसूरत  इमारत ताजमहल को मुग़ल बादशाह शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था.....*


magar dost hum ye satya kaise sabit kar sakte h

----------


## akhilish001

ताजमहल के बारे में यहाँ पर पढने के बाद मैंने अपनी तरह से खोज बिन सुरु की. यही उम्मीद थी की कही कोई सुराग मिल जाये. थोड़ी सी ही खोज बिन के बाद शाहजह के वक़्त में लिखी कुछ किताबो की जानकारी मिली जो इस प्रकार है. पादशाह नामा- मो. अमिन कजनिवी, पादशाह नामा- अब्दुल हामिद लाहोरी, पादशाह नामा-मो वारिस के द्वारा. मैंने ऑनलाइन इन बुक्स को काफी धुन्धने की कोशिश की पर मुझे नहीं मिला. आप सब भी इस के बारे में ढूंढे और अगर किसी को इसके बारे को थोड़ी इस भी जानकारी मिलती है तो आप उसका लिंक यहाँ पर दे.
मैंने जो पाया है वो ये है की अपनी जान से प्रिय बेगम के मरनो परांत १९३२ में ही शाहजह अपना ४२ जन्मदिन बड़े ही धूम धाम से माना रहा है. अब जो अपनी बीवी को इतना प्यार करता हो की उसके लिए इतना भव्य मकबरा बनवा दिया हो वो महज एक साल बाद ही अपना जन्मा दिन मनाये ये बात की गले नहीं उतरती....
http://www.history.upenn.edu/coursepages/hist188/12.jpg

----------


## akhilish001

दूसरी एक लिंक मई ऐसी दे रहा हु जिस से आप सब भी कुछ हद तक समझ जायेंगे की मई क्या कहना चाहता हु. इस लिंक में पादशाह नामा में लिखी है हर एक घटना की अनुक्रमाणिका मौजूद है, पर इन में कही भी मुमताज़ महल के मरने का या ताज महल के बन ने का को अध्याय नहीं है. ये कैसे हो सकता है कि कोई अपने समय के सभी घटनाओ का उल्लेख करवाए या इतिहासकार हर चीज के बारे में लिखे पर अपने बादशाह कि बेगम के मौत के बारे में कुछ भी ना लिखे और जो बाद में चल कर दुनिया का आश्चर्य बनी ऐसी नायब ताजमहल में बारे में कोई जिक्र नहीं? इसके ऊपर तो कई किताब लिखी जा सकती थी अगर इसे १० साल या २० साल में बनाया गया था और २०००० से मजदुर दिन रात मिल कर बनाये थे. 
http://www.history.upenn.edu/coursepages/hist188/4.html

----------


## akhilish001

ताजमहल के बारे में यहाँ पर पढने के बाद मैंने अपनी तरह से खोज बिन सुरु की. यही उम्मीद थी की कही कोई सुराग मिल जाये. थोड़ी सी ही खोज बिन के बाद शाहजह के वक़्त में लिखी कुछ किताबो की जानकारी मिली जो इस प्रकार है. पादशाह नामा- मो. अमिन कजनिवी, पादशाह नामा- अब्दुल हामिद लाहोरी, पादशाह नामा-मो वारिस के द्वारा. मैंने ऑनलाइन इन बुक्स को काफी धुन्धने की कोशिश की पर मुझे नहीं मिला. आप सब भी इस के बारे में ढूंढे और अगर किसी को इसके बारे को थोड़ी इस भी जानकारी मिलती है तो आप उसका लिंक यहाँ पर दे.
मैंने जो पाया है वो ये है की अपनी जान से प्रिय बेगम के मरनो परांत १९३२ में ही शाहजह अपना ४२ जन्मदिन बड़े ही धूम धाम से माना रहा है. अब जो अपनी बीवी को इतना प्यार करता हो की उसके लिए इतना भव्य मकबरा बनवा दिया हो वो महज एक साल बाद ही अपना जन्मा दिन मनाये ये बात की गले नहीं उतरती....
http://www.history.upenn.edu/coursepages/hist188/12.jpg

----------


## akhilish001

दूसरी एक लिंक मै ऐसी दे रहा हु जिस से आप सब भी कुछ हद तक समझ जायेंगे की मै क्या कहना चाहता हु. इस लिंक में पादशाह नामा में लिखी है हर एक घटना की अनुक्रमाणिका मौजूद है, पर इन में कही भी मुमताज़ महल के मरने का या ताज महल के बन ने का को अध्याय नहीं है. ये कैसे हो सकता है कि कोई अपने समय के सभी घटनाओ का उल्लेख करवाए या इतिहासकार हर चीज के बारे में लिखे पर अपने बादशाह कि बेगम के मौत के बारे में कुछ भी ना लिखे और जो बाद में चल कर दुनिया का आश्चर्य बनी ऐसी नायब ताजमहल में बारे में कोई जिक्र नहीं? इसके ऊपर तो कई किताब लिखी जा सकती थी अगर इसे १० साल या २० साल में बनाया गया था और २०००० से मजदुर दिन रात मिल कर बनाये थे. 
http://www.history.upenn.edu/coursepages/hist188/4.

----------


## amol05

*पूजा जी आपका सूत्र सर्वोत्तम सूत्रों में से एक है और ये सच है की ताजमहल शिवमंदिर के उपर बना मकबरा है और ताजमहल ही नहीं दिल्ली में भी कई किले है जो मुगलों ने मकबरे बनवा दिये है पर हमरी सरकारें कुछ नहीं कर सकती क्योको उनको अपने वोट बैंक की चिंता होती है जो इतने प्रेशर और सबूते के बावजूद भी अयोद्या में कुछ नहीं कर सकी तो वो ताजमहल या और जगहों पर क्या करेगी*

----------


## viv1234

eye opening facts about taj mahal i mean tejo mahalay

----------


## Pam J

I am with you... truth is truth ans it should come AT ANY COST

----------


## rehan0101

> *प्रवेश द्वार पर बने लाल कमल........ ।
> 
> *Attachment 66640


dost aapko darvaje ke kamal dikh gaye magar
urdu me likhi etni badi ebarat nahi dikhi dost
ab aap hi sochiye..............

----------


## marwariladka

> dost aapko darvaje ke kamal dikh gaye magar
> urdu me likhi etni badi ebarat nahi dikhi dost
> ab aap hi sochiye..............


 आपका मत सराहनीय है मित्र..मगर कृपया हिंदी में लिखें और अपने मत को सठिक तरीके से प्रकाश करे....

----------


## akhilish001

> dost aapko darvaje ke kamal dikh gaye magar
> urdu me likhi etni badi ebarat nahi dikhi dost
> ab aap hi sochiye..............


बड़ी ही बेतर्क wali बात कही है आप ने. महोदय, जब कहा जा रहा है कि ये jo भी है तेजो महालय या ताज महल ये शाहजह से पहले ही बन चुकी थी और शाहजहा ने bad में इसे मकबरे में बदलने के लिए इबारत खुदवाई. आप से निवेदन रहेगा कि आप कुछ कहने से पहले सूत्र ko dhyan से padhe और धर्म, जात-पात से ऊपर उठ कर यहाँ पर किसी भी सूत्र पर भाग ले. एक हिन्दुस्तानी की तरह भाग ले.

----------


## rehan0101

> बड़ी ही बेतर्क wali बात कही है आप ने. महोदय, जब कहा जा रहा है कि ये jo भी है तेजो महालय या ताज महल ये शाहजह से पहले ही बन चुकी थी और शाहजहा ने bad में इसे मकबरे में बदलने के लिए इबारत खुदवाई. आप से निवेदन रहेगा कि आप कुछ कहने से पहले सूत्र ko dhyan से padhe और धर्म, जात-पात से ऊपर उठ कर यहाँ पर किसी भी सूत्र पर भाग ले. एक हिन्दुस्तानी की तरह भाग ले.


pyare dost
aap ki bat ka subud do ki ye ibarat bad me likhi hai. 
dost shahajan ne aapne pure khajane khali kiye the taj mahal banvane
isiliye us ke bete ne use jel me kaid karva liya tha.
jara itihas gaur se padiye dost.
aur ha dost mai ek sacha hindustani ho, mai jat pat par vishwash nahi karta.

----------


## rehan0101

> आपका मत सराहनीय है मित्र..मगर कृपया हिंदी में लिखें और अपने मत को सठिक तरीके से प्रकाश करे....


dost hindi kaise likhte hai muje bataiye

----------


## sanjeetspice

ताजमहल को सच्चे प्यार की निशानी मना जाता है

----------


## rocky1186

Main sahmat hu..prof oak ki study se.

----------


## groopji

> हमारे इसी लचीले पन नीति कि वजह से चीन ने हम से हमारी ही भूमि छीन ली और आज हम वही पर जाने के लिए चीन सरकार को कर देते है. आज इसी रवैये कि वजह से पाक अधिकृत कश्मीर बना है और वो चीन को बेच कर समझौता कर रहा है. अब आप भी कह रहे है कि ताज महल का सच जान लिया पर मान लो शाहजह ने ही बनवाया था. बहोत खूब है हमारे देशवासी!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!





> *हम इस फोरम पर हमेशा कुछ सचाइयो से अवगत होते है. अगर ये भी एक सचाई है तो भरे पुरे दिल से इसे स्वीकार करना चाहिए. ये भी एक सचाई है की विदेशी शासको ने हमेशा हमसे हमारी अपनी भूमि को छीन कर अपना बनाने की कोशिश है. अगर हमारे एक दोस्त इस सचाई को हमारे सामने खुले दिल से रखने की कोशिश की है तो इसमें बुरे क्या है.
> 
> हम हिन्दू मुस्लिम भाई इस भारतमाता के दो सगे बेटे है. और ये दोनों भाई अच्छी तरह समझते है की देश की भावना धर्म की भावना से ऊपर होती है. सबसे पहले अपनी मातृभूमि होती है और उसके बाद कुछ और. ये हमने इतिहास में भी देखा है.
> 
> अतः इस बेहतरीन सूत्र में विवाद को छोड़ कर हमें सचाइयो की तरफ ध्यान देनी चाहिए. दोस्त groupji इस बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाई तथा मेरी तरफ से रेपो. कृपया इस सूत्र को गति दे और हमें और नयी जानकारियों से परिचित कराये.*





> आप से निवेदन है कि ताजमहल के बारे में आप ने जो सूत्र सुरु किया था और उसके अलावा और भी दो सूत्र मौजूद है, आप उन सब में से सभी जानकारियों कि संगृहीत कर के फिर से एक नया सूत्र बनाये. और हां कई फोटो के स्पष्टि करन नहीं है. कृपया आप उन के स्पष्टि करन भी साथ में दे. पूजा जी और गोरोज जी आप लोग इस सूत्र को पहले भी बना चुके है तो आप ही से निवेदन है कि ये काम आप ही करे. और यथाश्रीघ्र करे.





> *दोस्त आप इस सूत्र को गति दे और नयी जानकारिया हमें दे इस विषय पर. मैं इस सूत्र पर रोज आता हु की मुझे नयी जानकारिया मिलेंगी. 
> 
> इस सूत्र पर आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारियों के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.*





> bhai photo to show nahi ho rahe h





> magar dost hum ye satya kaise sabit kar sakte h





> दूसरी एक लिंक मै ऐसी दे रहा हु जिस से आप सब भी कुछ हद तक समझ जायेंगे की मै क्या कहना चाहता हु. इस लिंक में पादशाह नामा में लिखी है हर एक घटना की अनुक्रमाणिका मौजूद है, पर इन में कही भी मुमताज़ महल के मरने का या ताज महल के बन ने का को अध्याय नहीं है. ये कैसे हो सकता है कि कोई अपने समय के सभी घटनाओ का उल्लेख करवाए या इतिहासकार हर चीज के बारे में लिखे पर अपने बादशाह कि बेगम के मौत के बारे में कुछ भी ना लिखे और जो बाद में चल कर दुनिया का आश्चर्य बनी ऐसी नायब ताजमहल में बारे में कोई जिक्र नहीं? इसके ऊपर तो कई किताब लिखी जा सकती थी अगर इसे १० साल या २० साल में बनाया गया था और २०००० से मजदुर दिन रात मिल कर बनाये थे. 
> http://www.history.upenn.edu/coursepages/hist188/4.





> dost aapko darvaje ke kamal dikh gaye magar
> urdu me likhi etni badi ebarat nahi dikhi dost
> ab aap hi sochiye..............





> I am with you... truth is truth ans it should come AT ANY COST





> आपका मत सराहनीय है मित्र..मगर कृपया हिंदी में लिखें और अपने मत को सठिक तरीके से प्रकाश करे....





> बड़ी ही बेतर्क wali बात कही है आप ने. महोदय, जब कहा जा रहा है कि ये jo भी है तेजो महालय या ताज महल ये शाहजह से पहले ही बन चुकी थी और शाहजहा ने bad में इसे मकबरे में बदलने के लिए इबारत खुदवाई. आप से निवेदन रहेगा कि आप कुछ कहने से पहले सूत्र ko dhyan से padhe और धर्म, जात-पात से ऊपर उठ कर यहाँ पर किसी भी सूत्र पर भाग ले. एक हिन्दुस्तानी की तरह भाग ले.





> pyare dost
> aap ki bat ka subud do ki ye ibarat bad me likhi hai. 
> dost shahajan ne aapne pure khajane khali kiye the taj mahal banvane
> isiliye us ke bete ne use jel me kaid karva liya tha.
> jara itihas gaur se padiye dost.
> aur ha dost mai ek sacha hindustani ho, mai jat pat par vishwash nahi karta.





> dost hindi kaise likhte hai muje bataiye





> ताजमहल को सच्चे प्यार की निशानी मना जाता है





> Main sahmat hu..prof oak ki study se.


प्रतिक्रियाओं के लिए सभी मित्रों का धन्यवाद

----------


## rehan0101

> *आतंरिक पानी का कुंवा............*
> 
> मकबरे में पानी के कुवे की जरुरत क्यों पड़ी ???


poja ji makbare me pani ki jarurat vaju ke liye padi hai

----------


## rehan0101

> *अब कृपया**इसे पढ़ें .........*_
> 
> __प्रो.पी. एन. ओक. को छोड़ कर किसी ने कभी भी इस कथन को चुनौती नही दी कि........__
> 
> "__ताजमहल शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था"__
> 
> __प्रो.ओक. अपनी पुस्तक"TAJ MAHAL - THE TRUE STORY" द्वारा इस__
> __बात में विश्वास रखते हैं कि,--_
> _
> ...


pro. ook ke pas koi sabut hai pojaji?
usne kaha aur hum sab ne man liya

----------


## rehan0101

> *बी.बी.सी. कहता है...........*
> *
> **ताजमहल...........**
> **एक छुपा हुआ सत्य..........**
> **कभी मत कहो कि.........**
> **यह एक मकबरा है..........*
> *
> 
> **ताजमहल का आकाशीय दृश्य......*


 videshi takate hume pahele hi hindu muslim ke naam pe ladana chahti hai
aur hum lad rahe hai.

----------


## akhilish001

> pro. ook ke pas koi sabut hai pojaji?
> usne kaha aur hum sab ne man liya


वैसे सबुत तो तो इस बात के भी सही प्रमाण में नहीं नहीं मिले है की शाहजह ने ही ताजमहल को बनवाया था. क्योकि जो इंसान अपनी बेगम के लिए इतनी खुबसूरत मकबरा बना रहा हो, वो ये तक न बयां करे की उसकी बेगम का देहांत कब हुआ? उसे वो मकबरा बनवाने में कितने की लगत आई? और अगर ताजमहल वाकई में 10 saal ya 22 saal जो भी सही tarikh हो उसमे बनी है तो ताजमहल पर १ तो क्या १०० से भी ज्यादा किताबे लिखी जा सकती है. पर कशी भी कोई भी उल्लेख नहीं है.

----------


## akhilish001

> pyare dost
> aap ki bat ka subud do ki ye ibarat bad me likhi hai. 
> dost shahajan ne aapne pure khajane khali kiye the taj mahal banvane
> isiliye us ke bete ne use jel me kaid karva liya tha.
> jara itihas gaur se padiye dost.
> aur ha dost mai ek sacha hindustani ho, mai jat pat par vishwash nahi karta.


महोदय, इतिहास पढने के बाद ही ये बात कही है. आप जरा खुद एक बार इतिहास पढ़ ले और मेरे चंद सवालो का जवाब दे.
अगर शाहजह अपनी बेगम से इतना ही प्यार करता था जिसके लिए मकबरा बनवाते समय वो कंगाल हो गया तो फिर मुमताज में मरने की सही तारीख क्यों नहीं मिलती? 
अगर उसे बनाने में २०,००० मजदुर दिन रात कम करते थे तो उनके कही भी हाजरी दर्ज नहीं की गई या लेखा जोखा नहीं लिखा गया. kyu?
शाहजहा के शासन काल में लिखी गई किताब पादशाहनामा में भी कही भी मुमताज में देहांत का जिक्र नहीं है और न ही कही भी ताज महल के निर्माण सुरु होने का. ऐसा क्यों?
और जिस बादशाह ko अपनी बेगम के maut का इतना बड़ा सदमा पंहुचा हो, वो महज १ saal बाद ही अपना जन्म दिन बड़े धूम धाम से मनायेगा क्या? इसके लिए मैंने एक लिंक अपलोड की है, जिस में शाहजहा के जन्मदिन पर का जलसा दिख रहा है.

----------


## akhilish001

> aur ha dost mai ek sacha hindustani ho, mai jat pat par vishwash nahi karta.


आप ने जात पट की बात की तो मै बता दू की मै भगवान में नही नहीं मानता. मै puri तरह से नास्तिक हु. इसी वजह से इंसानों के द्वारा बनाये हिन्दू, उसलमन, और जो भी हो उन में मान ने का तो सवाल ही नहीं उठता. मै हिन्दुस्तानी हु. मेरा धर्म इंसानियत का है और जाती में मै नर(male ) जाती का हु. बस...........

----------


## akhilish001

हिंदी लिखने के लिए इस लिंक पर जाये.........www.google.com/transliterate/indic

----------


## rehan0101

> वैसे सबुत तो तो इस बात के भी सही प्रमाण में नहीं नहीं मिले है की शाहजह ने ही ताजमहल को बनवाया था. क्योकि जो इंसान अपनी बेगम के लिए इतनी खुबसूरत मकबरा बना रहा हो, वो ये तक न बयां करे की उसकी बेगम का देहांत कब हुआ? उसे वो मकबरा बनवाने में कितने की लगत आई? और अगर ताजमहल वाकई में 10 saal ya 22 saal जो भी सही tarikh हो उसमे बनी है तो ताजमहल पर १ तो क्या १०० से भी ज्यादा किताबे लिखी जा सकती है. पर कशी भी कोई भी उल्लेख नहीं है.


 yehi to mai kahara ho dost 
kahi kuch nahi hai to bahas Q?
are dost taj mahal hamare hindustan ki shan hai.
aur hum sab ke liye sache pyar ki nishani hai
us par bahas mat karo

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र है मित्र|

----------


## BISHTNISHA

बी.बी.सी. कहता है...........

ताजमहल...........
एक छुपा हुआ सत्य..........
कभी मत कहो कि.........
यह एक मकबरा है..........


ताजमहल का आकाशीय दृश्य......

----------


## nenon

yaar y mandir ho ya payar ki imart kyo picha prte ho sirf is bat pr dan rakho ki kya must chigg bnnai h bnane wale n

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बहुत acha  सूत्र  हे ..........

बहुत बढ़िया लगे रहो ...........

बहुत ही जबरदस्त ...................

----------


## guddurajaji

यह जानकारी एक हजार में से एक आदमी को है , इसको ज्यादा  से  ज्यादा फैलाओ.

----------


## kimothi

पूजा जी और सभी सदस्य को मेरा नमस्कार,
आप का ये सूत्र काफी जानकारी भरा है मै चाहता  हूँ की इस प्रकार की अन्य जानकारी भी यहाँ पे पोस्ट की जाय 
लेकिन  ये अनसुलझा रहस्य हमेशा अनसुलझा ही रहेगा ?
क्या इसको सुलझाने की लिये हम सब मिल कर कोई कदम उठा सकते है

----------


## bullseye

बढ़िया सूत्र है ....नयी नयी सच्चाई सामने आ रही है...वैसे भी भारत का हिन्दू धर्म बहुत पुराना है ...यहाँ हर जगह मंदिर ही हुआ करते थे..इस बात से तो कोई इनकार नहीं कर सकता ! मुगलों ने अपनी ताक़त के बल पर उनसे ये सब छीन लिया होगा ...इसमें कोई आश्चर्य की बात नहीं..! वैसे मित्रो एक आश्चर्यजनक सत्य  मैंने भी एक उर्दू किताब में जिसका नाम "ताहा " है में पढ़ा था और करीब करीब हर उर्दू और इस्लामी किताब में पढता आया हूँ की लगभग  हर कोई ये समझता है की हजरत औरंगजेब बहुत दुष्ट थे ..पर सच्चाई ये है की ये भ्रान्ति फैलाई गयी है! इससे इनकार नहीं किया जा सकता की उन्होंने कई मंदिर तोड़े थे पर ये भी सच है की उन्होंने कई दरगाहो को भी तोडा था ...क्योंकि उनका मानना था की अन्धविश्वासी मत बनो ..जहा सच में खुदा या उसका वली है वही इबादत करो उस जगह को मानो ...पर  जहाँ कुछ नहीं है उस जगह को फ़िज़ूल में मत पूजो..! वोह हर मंदिर और दरगाह में जाकर ३ बार  सलाम किया करते थे  अगर वहां से कोई जवाब नहीं आता तो उसे तोड़ दिया करते थे बहुत ही नेक बादशाह थे हर किसी के साथ इन्साफ किया करते थे ..और उन्होंने महल में रहकर भी कभी एक से बढ़कर एक खाना नहीं खाया और नाही राजाओ की तरह रहे  क्योंकि उनका मानना था की ये उनका हक नहीं है बल्कि प्रजा की संपत्ति है एक राजा  के नाते वोह महल में रहते ज़रूर थे पर टोपी सिलकर उसे बाज़ार में बेचकर जो भी पैसे मिल जाते उसी से जीवन यापन करते थे..उनके अनुसार अगर वोह अन्य राजाओं की तरह प्रजा के पैसो पर जीने लगे तो ये भी हराम का जीना होगा...उन्होंने इन्साफ के आगे किसी की परवाह नहीं की ..मेरे हिसाब से उन्हें गलत समझा गया है अभी तक..जबकि वोह सच्चे बादशाह थे..! मैंने जो पढ़ा था उसी के हिसाब से लिखा है ....अगर कुछ गलती हो तो ज़रूर बताये ...ज्ञान में वृद्धि ही होगी..!

----------


## Prakash87

> बढ़िया सूत्र है ....नयी नयी सच्चाई सामने आ रही है...वैसे भी भारत का हिन्दू धर्म बहुत पुराना है ...यहाँ हर जगह मंदिर ही हुआ करते थे..इस बात से तो कोई इनकार नहीं कर सकता ! मुगलों ने अपनी ताक़त के बल पर उनसे ये सब छीन लिया होगा ...इसमें कोई आश्चर्य की बात नहीं..! वैसे मित्रो एक आश्चर्यजनक सत्य  मैंने भी एक उर्दू किताब में जिसका नाम "ताहा " है में पढ़ा था और करीब करीब हर उर्दू और इस्लामी किताब में पढता आया हूँ की लगभग  हर कोई ये समझता है की* हजरत औरंगजेब* बहुत दुष्ट थे ..पर सच्चाई ये है की ये भ्रान्ति फैलाई गयी है! इससे इनकार नहीं किया जा सकता की उन्होंने कई मंदिर तोड़े थे पर ये भी सच है की उन्होंने कई दरगाहो को भी तोडा था ...क्योंकि उनका मानना था की अन्धविश्वासी मत बनो ..जहा सच में खुदा या उसका वली है वही इबादत करो उस जगह को मानो ...पर  जहाँ कुछ नहीं है उस जगह को फ़िज़ूल में मत पूजो..! वोह हर मंदिर और दरगाह में जाकर ३ बार  सलाम किया करते थे  अगर वहां से कोई जवाब नहीं आता तो उसे तोड़ दिया करते थे बहुत ही नेक बादशाह थे हर किसी के साथ इन्साफ किया करते थे ..और उन्होंने महल में रहकर भी कभी एक से बढ़कर एक खाना नहीं खाया और नाही राजाओ की तरह रहे  क्योंकि उनका मानना था की ये उनका हक नहीं है बल्कि प्रजा की संपत्ति है एक राजा  के नाते वोह महल में रहते ज़रूर थे पर टोपी सिलकर उसे बाज़ार में बेचकर जो भी पैसे मिल जाते उसी से जीवन यापन करते थे..उनके अनुसार अगर वोह अन्य राजाओं की तरह प्रजा के पैसो पर जीने लगे तो ये भी हराम का जीना होगा...उन्होंने इन्साफ के आगे किसी की परवाह नहीं की ..मेरे हिसाब से उन्हें गलत समझा गया है अभी तक..जबकि वोह सच्चे बादशाह थे..! मैंने जो पढ़ा था उसी के हिसाब से लिखा है ....अगर कुछ गलती हो तो ज़रूर बताये ...ज्ञान में वृद्धि ही होगी..!


*शायद आप इन्ही हजरत औरंगजेब की बात कर रहे हैं जो कभी "अपने सगे बाप और भाइयों के भी नहीं हुए"*
*
औरंगजेब ने वर्ष 1655 से 1705 तक राज किया! तकरीबन 51 सालों तक वो न ही अकबर की तरह दयालु तथा शांतिप्रिय था और न ही गाने तथा इमारतें बनान का शौक था! वह धर्म के मामले में बहुत कठोर था! वह इमारतें बनाने के खिलाफ और बेमतलब का पैसा गवाना पसंद नहीं करता था! उसने आगरा को सुंदर बनाने के लिए तो कुछ नहीं किया बल्कि उसे और नष्ट कर दिया! वो इतना अपने धर्म को मानता था की अगर वह किसी इमारत में कोई तस्वीर, या कोई पक्षी या कोई जीवन देखता था तो वह उस इमारत को ही नष्ट कर देता था! औरंगजेब दुसरे धर्मों के लोगो को परेशान करता था! जब दुसरे धर्मों के लोगो ने उसके खिलाफ आवाज उठाई तो औरंगजेब का राजकार्य ठप होने लगा! औरंगजेब को अपनों पर भी विश्वास न था! रोशन आरा जोकि उसकी बहन थी उस पर और अपनी बेटी जेबुनिसा पर भी विश्वास न था! अकबर ने मुगल साम्राज्य को देश में ख़ुशी ख़ुशी फैलाया सभी लोग इस साम्राज्य से बहुत खुश थे लेकिन औरंगजेब ने इस साम्राज्य को खराब कर दिया था! एक लम्बे तथा पीढित राज्य के बाद उसका देहांत 3 मार्च वर्ष 1707 में हुआ! यह अम्म्दनगर में हुआ तब उसकी उम्र नब्बे साल कि थी! उसकी कब्र बहुत ही मामूली थी! उसके राज्य का कार्य उसके बुरे बर्ताव के कारण ठप हो गया!

उसकी मौत के बाद सब कुछ उलटा पुल्टा हो गया! प्रसिद्ध लाल किले पर हमले किये गये! सब लोगों में एक डर सा पैदा हो गया और आगरा शहर में हलचल मच गई!*

----------


## Prakash87

*क्या सन् 1630 में ताज महल के निर्माण आरम्भ होना सम्भव था?*

*इलियट व डौसन का इतिहास, भाग  7, पृष्ठ 19-25, के अनुसार शाहजहां का शाही इतिहासकार मुल्ला हमीद लाहौरी सन् 1630 का, अर्थात् ताज महल के निर्माण आरम्भ होने वाले वर्ष का विवरण इस प्रकार से देता हैः*




> "वर्तमान वर्ष में भी सीमान्त प्रदेशों में अभाव रहा खास तौर पर दक्षिण और गुजरात में तो पूर्ण अभाव रहा। दोनों ही प्रदेशों के निवासी नितान्त भुखमरी के शिकार बने। रोटी के टुकड़े के लिए लोग खुद को बेचने के लिए भी तैयार थे किन्तु खरीदने वाला कोई नहीं था। समृद्ध लोग भी भोजन के लिए मारे-मारे फिरते थे। जो हाथ सदा देते रहे थे वे ही आज भोजन की भीख पाने के लिए उठने लगे थे। जिन्होंने कभी घर से बाहर पग भी नहीं रखा था वे आहार के लिए दर-दर भटकने लगे थे। लंबे समय तक कुत्ते का मांस बकरे के मांस के रूप में बेचा जाने लगा था और हड्डियों को पीसकर आटे में मिला कर बेचा जाने लगा था। जब इसकी जानकारी हुई तो बेचने वालों को न्याय के हवाले किया जाने लगा, अन्त में अभाव इस सीमा तक पहुँच गया कि मनुष्य एक-दूसरे का मांस खाने को लालयित रहे लगे और पुत्र के प्यार से अधिक उसका मांस प्रिय हो गया। मरनेवालों की संख्या इतनी अधिक हो गई कि उनके कारण सड़कों पर चलना कठिन हो गया था, और जो चलने-फिरने लायक थे वे भोजन की खोज में दूसरे प्रदेशों और नगरों में भटकते फिरते थे। वह भूमि जो अपने उपजाऊपने के लिए विख्यात थी वहाँ कहीं उपज का चिह्न तक नहीं था...। बादशाह ने अपने अधिकारियों को आज्ञा देकर बुरहानपुर, अहमदाबाद और सूरत के प्रदेशों में निःशुल्क भोजनालयों की व्यवस्था करवाई।"


*
सीधी सी बात है कि जब बकरे के मांस के नाम पर कुत्ते का मांस औ र आटे के स्थान पर पिसी हड्डियाँ बेची जा रही हों तथा मनुष्य मनुष्य का मांस भक्षण कर रहा हो तो ऐसी स्थिति में बीमारियों का भी भयंकर प्रकोप भी हुआ ही होगा और अनगिनत लोग भूख से मरने के साथ ही साथ बीमारियों से भी मरे होंगे।

उपरोक्त विवरण "वर्तमान वर्ष में भी..." से शुरू होता है इसका स्पष्ट अर्थ है कि शाहजहाँ के शासनकाल में जब-तब अकाल पड़ते ही रहते थे। ऐसे भीषण दुर्भिक्ष की स्थिति में ताज महल का निर्माण करने के लिए मजदूर कहाँ से आ गए? क्या सन् 1630 में ताज महल के निर्माण आरम्भ होना सम्भव था?*

----------


## bullseye

> *प्रो0 कादरी ने लिखा है-* 
> *
> 'बाबर ने मुग़ल राज्य के भवन के लिए मैदान साफ किया, हुमायूँ ने उसकी नीव डाली, अकबर ने उस पर सुंदर भवन खड़ा किया, जहाँगीर ने उसे सजाया−सँवारा, शाहजहाँ ने उसमें निवास कर आंनद किया; किंतु औरंगज़ेब ने उसे विध्वंस कर दिया था।'*
> 
> डा. रामधारीसिंह का कथन है−
> *
>  'बाबर से लेकर शाहजहाँ तक मुग़लों ने भारत की जिस सामाजिक संस्कृति को पाल−पोस कर खड़ा किया था, उसे औरंगजेब ने एक ही झटके से तोड़ डाला और साथ ही साम्राज्य की कमर भी तोड़ दी । वह हिन्दुओं का ही नही सूफियों का भी दुश्मन था और सरमद जैसे संत को उसने सूली पर चढ़ा दिया।'*


ओह ऐसा तो मैंने नहीं पढ़ा ...अगर आप कहते है तो शायद ऐसा होगा ...पर जहाँ तक मैं समझता हूँ हो सकता है ये  बातें भी दूसरी बातों की तरह झूठे तरीके से फैलाई हुयी हो सकती है ..! क्योंकि मैंने तो आज तक अन्तर्वासना में इतना कुछ पढ़ा है की किसी पुराणी बात पर या काफी समय से चली आ रही परम्परागत बातों पर विश्वास करना कठीन है ..! खैर सुच हो या झूठ हम तो यह जानते है की जिन बातों से देश और लोगों का भला हो कोई क्रांति फूटे वोह बात में दम है..न की ऐसी बेवजह बहस करें जिसका कोई अंत ही न हो..! मैंने तो बस उत्तेजना मैं ये बातें बता दी..! ये सोच कर की शायद मैं भी कोई पर्दा फाश कर रहा हूँ.. पर कोई बात नहीं..!

----------


## Prakash87

> [B]
> डा. रामधारीसिंह का कथन है−
> *
>  'बाबर से लेकर शाहजहाँ तक मुग़लों ने भारत की जिस सामाजिक संस्कृति को पाल−पोस कर खड़ा किया था, उसे औरंगजेब ने एक ही झटके से तोड़ डाला और साथ ही साम्राज्य की कमर भी तोड़ दी । वह हिन्दुओं का ही नही सूफियों का भी दुश्मन था और सरमद जैसे संत को उसने सूली पर चढ़ा दिया।'*


*सूफी दरवेश सरमद औरंगज़ेब के समय में हुआ। सबमें एक ही नूर को देखने वाला वह मस्*त फ़कीर था। आधा कलमा 'लाइलाह' पढ़ता और नंगा रहता। बाहरी शरियत के उसके लिए कोई मायने नहीं थे। यही कारण था कि सत्*य से समझौता न करने पर उसने शहादत का जाम पीना मंजूर किया। सरमद का सिर कलम कर दिया गया, सिर्फ़ इसलिए कि उसने कट्टर शरियत के बंधनों को स्*वीकार करने से इंकार कर दिया। दोष यह लगाया गया कि वह पूरा क़लमा नहीं पढ़ता और नंगा रहता है। यह शरियत के खि़लाफ़ है। दिल्*ली में जामा मस्जिद के सामने चबूतरे पर उसका सिर कलम किया गया। वहां अब उसका मज़ार बना हुआ है*




> ओह ऐसा तो मैंने नहीं पढ़ा ...अगर आप कहते है तो शायद ऐसा होगा ...पर जहाँ तक मैं समझता हूँ हो सकता है ये  बातें भी दूसरी बातों की तरह झूठे तरीके से फैलाई हुयी हो सकती है ..! क्योंकि मैंने तो आज तक अन्तर्वासना में इतना कुछ पढ़ा है की किसी पुराणी बात पर या काफी समय से चली आ रही परम्परागत बातों पर विश्वास करना कठीन है ..! खैर सुच हो या झूठ हम तो यह जानते है की जिन बातों से देश और लोगों का भला हो कोई क्रांति फूटे वोह बात में दम है..न की ऐसी बेवजह बहस करें जिसका कोई अंत ही न हो..! मैंने तो बस उत्तेजना मैं ये बातें बता दी..! ये सोच कर की शायद मैं भी कोई पर्दा फाश कर रहा हूँ.. पर कोई बात नहीं..!


*1. शाहज़हां और यहां तक कि औरंगज़ेब के शासनकाल तक में भी कभी भी किसी शाही दस्तावेज एवं अखबार आदि में ताजमहल शब्द का उल्लेख नहीं आया है। ताजमहल को ताज-ए-महल समझना हास्यास्पद है।

2. शब्द ताजमहल के अंत में आये 'महल' मुस्लिम शब्द है ही नहीं, अफगानिस्तान से लेकर अल्जीरिया तक किसी भी मुस्लिम देश में एक भी ऐसी इमारत नहीं है जिसे कि महल के नाम से पुकारा जाता हो।*

----------


## bullseye

> *सूफी दरवेश सरमद औरंगज़ेब के समय में हुआ। सबमें एक ही नूर को देखने वाला वह मस्*त फ़कीर था। आधा कलमा 'लाइलाह' पढ़ता और नंगा रहता। बाहरी शरियत के उसके लिए कोई मायने नहीं थे। यही कारण था कि सत्*य से समझौता न करने पर उसने शहादत का जाम पीना मंजूर किया। सरमद का सिर कलम कर दिया गया, सिर्फ़ इसलिए कि उसने कट्टर शरियत के बंधनों को स्*वीकार करने से इंकार कर दिया। दोष यह लगाया गया कि वह पूरा क़लमा नहीं पढ़ता और नंगा रहता है। यह शरियत के खि़लाफ़ है। दिल्*ली में जामा मस्जिद के सामने चबूतरे पर उसका सिर कलम किया गया। वहां अब उसका मज़ार बना हुआ है*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. शाहज़हां और यहां तक कि औरंगज़ेब के शासनकाल तक में भी कभी भी किसी शाही दस्तावेज एवं अखबार आदि में ताजमहल शब्द का उल्लेख नहीं आया है। ताजमहल को ताज-ए-महल समझना हास्यास्पद है।
> 
> 2. शब्द ताजमहल के अंत में आये 'महल' मुस्लिम शब्द है ही नहीं, अफगानिस्तान से लेकर अल्जीरिया तक किसी भी मुस्लिम देश में एक भी ऐसी इमारत नहीं है जिसे कि महल के नाम से पुकारा जाता हो।*


 मगर भाई ज्ञान में तो वृद्धि हुयी न ..! चलो यही सही है ...वैसे मैं भी सूफी संतो और वलियों  में विश्वास करता हूँ ....उनके दरबार में तो हर कोई जाता है चाहे हिन्दू हो या मुसलमान ...बात तो अच्छा इंसान होने की है ! धन्यवाद .....! इस तरह की और जानकारी देकर ज्ञान बढ़ाते रहे..!हम सब को इससे लाभ होगा..! धन्यवाद !

----------


## bawa009

पुरुषोत्तम नागेश ओक
विकिपीडिया, एक मुक्त ज्ञानकोष से


पुरुषोत्तम नागेश ओक, (2 मार्च,1917-7 दिसंबर,2007), जिन्हें लघुनाम श्री०पी.एन.ओक ने नाम से जाना जाता है, एक प्रसिद्ध भारतीय इतिहास लेखक थे।

----------


## bawa009

जीवनी

उन्हीं की एक पुस्तक में दिये उनके परिचय के अनुसार, श्री ओक का जन्म इंदौर, मध्य प्रदेश में हुआ था। द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के सम्य उन्होंने इंडियन नेशनल आर्मी में प्रविष्टि ली, जिसके द्वारा इन्होंने जापानियों के संग अंग्रेज़ों से लड़ाई की थी। इन्होंने कला में स्नातकोत्तर (एम.ए.) एवं विधि स्नातक (एल.एल.बी.) की डिग्री मुंबई विश्वविद्यालय से ली थीं। सन 1947 से 1953 तक ये हिंदुस्तान टाइम्स एवं द स्टेट्स्मैन समाचार पत्रों के रिपोर्टर रहे। १९५३-१९५७ तक इन्होंने भारतीय केन्द्रीय रेडियो एवं जन मंत्रालय में कार्य किया। 1959 से 1957 तक इन्होंने भारत में अमरीकी दूतावास में कार्य किया। 


रिवीज़निस्ट सिद्धांत

जिसे वे "भारतीय इतिहास का हमलावरों एवं उपनिवेशकों द्वारा पक्षपाती एवं तोड़ा मरोड़ा गया वृत्तांत" मानते थे, उसे सही करने में उन्मत्त, ओक ने कई पुस्तकें और भारतीय इतिहास से संबंधित लेख लिखे हैं। इसके साथ ही इन्होंने भारतीय इतिहास पुनरावलोकन संस्थान की 14 जून,1964 को स्थापना की थी। श्री ओक के अनुसार, आधुनिक और मार्क्स्वादी इतिहासविदों ने भारतीय इतिहास के "आदर्शीकृत वृत्तांत" को कल्पित करके उसमें से सारे वैदिक सन्दर्भ और सामग्री हटा दिये हैं। श्री ओक के योगदान, हिन्दू धर्म की अन्य धर्मों पर वर्चस्व एवं अपार श्रेष्ठता सिद्ध करने की दिशा में एक महत्वपूर्ण कदम हैं।

जहां ओक के सिद्धांतों का कई हिन्दू वादी गुटों ने भरपूर प्रसार एवं समर्थन किया है, वहीं, किसी भी मुख्यधारा के धार्मिक एवं स्थापत्य इतिहासविदों द्वारा स्वीकार नहीं किया गया है। एड्विन ब्राइट के अनुसार, अधिकांश पाठक उन्हें केवल एक अफवाह ही मानते हैं।



ताजमहल एवं अन्य मध्यकालीन इस्लामिक स्मारक
मुख्य लेख : ताजमहल: एक सत्य कथा

उनकी पुस्तक "ताजमहल: सत्य कथा" में, ओक ने यह दावा किया है, कि ताजमहल, मूलतः एक शिव मंदिर था, या एक राजपूताना महल था, जिसे कि शाहजहाँ ने कब्ज़ा करके एक मकबरे में बदल दिया है।

श्री ओक कहते हैं, कि कैसे सभी (अधिकांश) हिन्दू मूल की कश्मीर से कन्याकुमारी पर्यन्त इमारतों को किसी ना किसी मुस्लिम शासक या उसके दरबारियों के साथ, फेर-बदल करके या बिना, जोड़ दिया गया है। उन्होंने हुमायुं का मकबरा, अकबर का मकबरा एवं एतमादुद्दौला के मकबरे, तथा अधिकांश भारतीय हिन्दू ऐतिहासिक इमारतों , यहां तक की काबा, स्टोनहेन्ज व वैटिकन शहर । तक में हिन्दू मूल बताये हैं। ओक का भारत में मुस्लिम स्थापत्य को नकारना, मराठी जग-प्रसिद्ध संस्कृति का अत्यंत मुस्लिम विरोधी अंगों में से एक बताया गया है। के.एन.पाणिकर ने ओक के भारतीय राष्ट्रवाद में कार्य को भारतीय इतिहास की साम्प्रदायिक समझ बताया है।तपन रायचौधरी के अनुसार, उन्हें संघ परिवार द्वारा आदरणीय इतिहासविद बताया गया है।

श्री ओक ने दावा किया है, कि ताज से हिन्दू अलंकरण एवं चिह्न हटा दिये गये हैं, और जिन कक्षों में उन वस्तुओं एवं मूल मंदिर के शिव लिंग को छुपाया गया है, उन्हें सील कर दिया गया है। साथ ही यह भी कि मुमताज महल को उसकी कब्र में दफनाया ही नहीं गया है।

इन दावों के समर्थन में, श्री ओक ने ताज की यमुना नदी की ओर के दरवाजों की काष्ठ की कार्बन डेटिंग के परिणाम दिये हैं, यूरोपियाई यात्रियों के विवरणों में ताज के हिन्दू स्थापत्य/वास्तु लक्षण भी उद्धृत हैं। उन्होंने यहां तक कहा है, कि ताज के निर्माण के आंखों देखे निर्माण विवरण, वित्तीय आंकड़े, एवं शाहजहां के निर्माण आदेश, आदि सभी केवल एक जाल मात्र हैं, जिनका उद्देश्य इसका हिन्दू उद्गम मिटाना मात्र है।

पी.एस. भट एवं ए.एल. अठाले ने "इतिहास पत्रिका ", एक भारतीय इतिहास पुनरावलोकन संस्थान के प्रकाशन में लिखा है, कि श्री ओक के लेख और सामग्री इस विषय पर, कई संबंधित प्रश्न उठाते हैं।

----------


## bawa009

ताजमहल के हिन्दू शिवमंदिर होने के पक्ष में श्री ओक के तर्क

पी.एन. ओक अपनी पुस्तक "ताजमहल इस अ हिन्दू टेम्पल" में १०० से भी अधिक कथित प्रमाण एवं तर्क देकर दावा करते हैं कि ताजमहल वास्तव में शिव मंदिर था जिसका असली नाम 'तेजो महालय' हुआ करता था। ओक साहब यह भी मानते हैं कि इस मंदिर को जयपुर के राजा मानसिंह (प्रथम) ने बनवाया था जिसे तोड़ कर ताजमहल बनवाया गया।


    * किसी भी मुस्लिम इमारत के नाम के साथ कभी महल शब्*द प्रयोग नहीं हुआ है।

    * 'ताज' और 'महल' दोनों ही संस्कृत मूल के शब्द हैं।

    * संगमरमर की सीढ़ियाँ चढ़ने के पहले जूते उतारने की परंपरा रही है जैसी मंदिरों में प्रवेश पर होती है जब कि सामान्यतः किसी मक़बरे में जाने के लिये जूता उतारना अनिवार्य नहीं होता।

    * संगमरमर की जाली में 108 कलश चित्रित हैं उसके ऊपर 108 कलश आरूढ़ हैं, हिंदू मंदिर परंपरा में (भी) 108 की संख्या को पवित्र माना जाता है।

    * ताजमहल शिव मंदिर को इंगित करने वाले शब्द 'तेजोमहालय' शब्द का अपभ्रंश है। तेजोमहालय मंदिर में अग्रेश्वर महादेव प्रतिष्ठित थे।

    * ताज के दक्षिण में एक पुरानी पशुशाला है। वहाँ तेजोमहालय के पालतू गायों को बांधा जाता था। मुस्लिम कब्र में गौशाला होना एक असंगत बात है।

    * ताज के पश्चिमी छोर में लाल पत्थरों के अनेक उपभवन हैं जो कब्र की तामीर के सन्दर्भ में अनावश्यक हैं.

    * संपूर्ण ताज परिसर में 400 से 500 कमरे(?)( दीवारें ?) हैं। कब्र जैसे स्थान में इतने सारे रहाइशी कमरों का होना समझ के बाहर की बात है।

----------


## bawa009

वैधानिक प्रतिक्रिया

श्री ओक ने याचिका दायर की, जिसमें उन्होंने ताज को एक हिन्दू स्मारक घोषित करने एवं कब्रों तथा सील्ड कक्षों को खोलने, व देखने कि उनमें शिव लिंग, या अन्य मंदिर अवशेष हैं, या नहीं; की अपील की।[5] उनके अनुसार भारतीय सरकार के इस कृत्य की अनुमति ना देने का अर्थ सीधे-सीधे हिन्दू धर्म के विरुद्ध षड्यंत्र है।

सन 2000 में भारतीय सर्वोच्च न्यायालय ने श्री ओक की; ताज को एक हिन्दू राजा ने निर्माण कराया था; को रद्द कर दिया, और साथ ही इन्हें झिड़की भि दी, कि उनके दिमाग में ताज के लिये कोई कीड़ा है।

सन 2005 में ऐसी ही एक याचिका इलाहाबाद उच्च न्यायालय द्वारा भी रद्द कर दी गयी, जिसमें अमरनाथ मिश्र, एक सामाजिक कार्यकर्ता द्वारा यह दावा किया गया था, कि ताज को हिन्दू राजा परमार देव ने 1196]] में निर्माण कराया था।

----------


## DIWANA DON

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है इसे जारी रखो

----------


## BAGULA BHAGAT

मैं खुद भी इस बात से सहमत हु कि ताजमहल नाम की ये इमारत असल में कभी मंदिर रही होगी...इस विषय पर मैं एक पुस्तक (ताजमहल तेजोमहालय है) पढ़ चुका हूँ ...मैं इसके लेखक का नाम नहीं जानता लेकिन इस पुस्तक में भी इस प्रकार के अकाट्य तर्क दिए हैं जैसे किसी भी मुस्लिम इमारत/इबादतगाह किस शैली ताजमहल से नहीं मिलती...जबकि हिन्दू मंदिरों की ये शैली सर्वविदित है...पर सवाल ये है की अब क्या???  कोई भी सरकार इस तर्क की प्रमाणिकता जांचने के लिए ताज के निरीक्षण की अनुमति नहीं देने वाली ... आखिर मामला वोट बैंक का है....

----------


## bawa009

मैंने लेखक के बारे मैं जानकारी ऊपर दी है किर्पया कर पढ़ लें





> मैं खुद भी इस बात से सहमत हु कि ताजमहल नाम की ये इमारत असल में कभी मंदिर रही होगी...इस विषय पर मैं एक पुस्तक (ताजमहल तेजोमहालय है) पढ़ चुका हूँ ...मैं इसके लेखक का नाम नहीं जानता लेकिन इस पुस्तक में भी इस प्रकार के अकाट्य तर्क दिए हैं जैसे किसी भी मुस्लिम इमारत/इबादतगाह किस शैली ताजमहल से नहीं मिलती...जबकि हिन्दू मंदिरों की ये शैली सर्वविदित है...पर सवाल ये है की अब क्या???  कोई भी सरकार इस तर्क की प्रमाणिकता जांचने के लिए ताज के निरीक्षण की अनुमति नहीं देने वाली ... आखिर मामला वोट बैंक का है....

----------


## groopji

> वैधानिक प्रतिक्रिया
> 
> श्री ओक ने याचिका दायर की, जिसमें उन्होंने ताज को एक हिन्दू स्मारक घोषित करने एवं कब्रों तथा सील्ड कक्षों को खोलने, व देखने कि उनमें शिव लिंग, या अन्य मंदिर अवशेष हैं, या नहीं; की अपील की।[5] उनके अनुसार भारतीय सरकार के इस कृत्य की अनुमति ना देने का अर्थ सीधे-सीधे हिन्दू धर्म के विरुद्ध षड्यंत्र है।
> 
> सन 2000 में भारतीय सर्वोच्च न्यायालय ने श्री ओक की; ताज को एक हिन्दू राजा ने निर्माण कराया था; को रद्द कर दिया, और साथ ही इन्हें झिड़की भि दी, कि उनके दिमाग में ताज के लिये कोई कीड़ा है।
> 
> सन 2005 में ऐसी ही एक याचिका इलाहाबाद उच्च न्यायालय द्वारा भी रद्द कर दी गयी, जिसमें अमरनाथ मिश्र, एक सामाजिक कार्यकर्ता द्वारा यह दावा किया गया था, कि ताज को हिन्दू राजा परमार देव ने 1196]] में निर्माण कराया था।


बहुत सुंदर कार्य किया है मित्र प्रोफ़ेसर ओक के बारे में जानकारी देकर . ( मै खुद प्रोफ़ेसर ओक को विदेशी समझता था) आपकी जानकारी पर +++++

----------


## bobyalbela

mujhe to om kahin se bhi nahi dikhai diya



> *दीवारों पर बने हुए फूल......जिनमे छुपा हुआ है ओम् ( ॐ ) ....*

----------


## guruji

महल शब्द का जन्म हिन्दी/संस्कृत के शब्द महालय से हुआ है(महा+ आलय) जिसका अर्थ है बड़ा घर

----------


## swami ji

*पहेले मुझे मुमताज  खोजने दो भाई बाद में इसके रहस्य  पर आवुंगा में,,,मजाक ...सोरी*

----------


## rnold

बहुत ही अच्छा और ज्ञानवर्धक  सूत्र है

----------


## franky

bait hi acha sutra h...

----------


## Optimus Prime

बहुत ही बढिया जानकारी दी है मित्र मज़ा आ गया

----------


## CHOCOLATEHERO

POOJA JI YE MUZE PAHELE SE HI PATA THA. LEKIN BAHUT SARE LOGO KO YE KUCHH BHI PATA NAHI HAI AAP YE JAANKAARI FAILAAYE. BAHUT ACHHA PRAYAAS HAI. 
ALL THE BEST DEAR POOJA,PLZ KEEP IT UP.........................
 :bloom:  :bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## haitohai007

पूजा जी मुझे मालूम तो था की ताजमहल में शिव मंदिर था पर इतनी विस्तृत जानकारी नहीं थी 

आपका ये सूत्र मेरे अदहरे ज्ञान को पूरा करता है

----------


## Shri Vijay

वाकई में पूजा जी आपने तेजोमहालय (शिवालय)में पूजा के फुल अर्पण किये

----------


## jaunty

कामल की सूचनाएँ  प्रस्तुत की हैं पूजा जी... तो ताजमहल वास्तव मे एक शिवालय ही हैं..............
बहुत बहुत धन्यबद ॥!!!!!!!!

----------


## tata123

TAJ MAHAL EK MOHABBAT KI NISHANI HAI ----- SIRF MOHABBAT KARO ------ TAJ MAHAL HAR HINDUSTANI KA HAI ------ MERE DESH PREMIYON AAPAS MAIN PREM KARO--- AAJ WORLD MAIN TAJ K NAAM SE PRISID HAI--

----------


## mangaldev

> TAJ MAHAL EK MOHABBAT KI NISHANI HAI ----- SIRF MOHABBAT KARO ------ TAJ MAHAL HAR HINDUSTANI KA HAI ------ MERE DESH PREMIYON AAPAS MAIN PREM KARO--- AAJ WORLD MAIN TAJ K NAAM SE PRISID HAI--


ये आधुनिक भारत में सेकुलारिजम की राजनेतिक भाषा है जो हकीकत को छुपाने के काम आती है|

----------


## Jayeshh

ग्रुप्जी और बावा जी.......... शब्द नहीं मिल रहे ऐसी जानकारी देने के लिए.........बस

----------


## ravi chacha

इस सूत्र को मेने बनाया है ............

----------


## ingole

> इस सूत्र को मेने बनाया है ............



*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद रवि भाई, बहुत बढिया सूत्र है .................काफी सारी नई जानकारी मिली है जिससे मैं अभी तक अनजान था.*

----------


## Jayeshh

ताज महल पे बने सूत्र में दो एक सामान है.......... लेकिन ये सूत्र अलग छाप  छोड़ता है.............रवि चाह्चा बहुत बढ़िया...... अच्छी जानकारी निकाल  के दी है.........

----------


## MALLIKA

> इस सूत्र को मेने बनाया है ............


जी ,,,,, इस सूत्र को आपने बनाया है  !

----------


## Krishna

मैंने  सुना है ताजमहल से एक गुप्त रास्ता लाल किले में जाता है | आप इस बारे में कुछ बताना चाहेंगे  ???

----------


## donsplender

रवि चाचा ये क्यां गजब कर दिया !
धोती को फाड़ के रूमाल कर दिया !!...... नहीं-नहीं तार-तार कर दिया !!!
भाई गजब तार्कीक एवं विश्लेषण परक प्रस्तुती ! पढ़ने में बहुत आनन्द आया । धन्यवाद!

----------


## Random user

धनवाद दोस्तो इतना अच्छी जानकारी क लिए

----------


## anubhav007

भाई जो जो बात आप ने कही सभी सच लगती है अगर आप हर १ पोस्ट के सात फोटो भी पोस्ट करते तो मज़ा आ जाता बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है आप ने भाई!

----------


## anubhav007

कुछ जानकारी में भी देना चाहता हूँ परन्तु आज समय की कमी के कारन जानकारी नही दे पाउँगा कल उसकी जानकारी आप तक पहुचा दूंगा धन्यवाद !

----------


## anubhav007

दोस्तों आप ने देहली में कुतुबमीनार देखी होगी कुतुबमीनार में १ लोह स्तम्भ है उस पर देवनागरी भाषा में कुछ लिखा हुआ है मुझे पता नही वो किया लिखा है किओ की में देवनागरी नही जनता अगर क़ुतुब मीनार रजा कुत्बुदीन अहमक ने बनवाया था तो उस लोह स्तम्भ पर देवनागरी किस खुसी में लिखवाई!

----------


## anubhav007

चलो इस लोह स्तम्भ की बात छोड़ दे कुतुबमीनार के उत्तरपूर्व में महराबे और कमरे बने है वो न तो मुस्लिम शाली के है न अरब शाली में अगर आप धीयान से देखोगे तो कब्रों के हर खम्बो पर हिन्दू देवी देवताओ की मुर्तिया बनी हुई है जिनकी सूरत तोड़ कर बिगड़ने की कोशिश करी गई है फिर भी पता चलता है ये हिन्दू देवी देवता की तस्वीरे है !

----------


## Alexander the great

*.......काश कोई धर्म न होता 
.......काश कोई मजहब न होता

ना गुजरात कभी सिसकता 
ना कंधमाल होता 
ना गोधरा, गोहाना 
ना मिर्च पुर बिलखता 

ना तेरा दर्द होता, ना मेरा घाव होता 
तुझसे मुझे मुहब्बत, मुझे तुझसे लगाव होता 
ना बम धमाके होते, ना गोलियां बरसती 
ना असीमानंद होता, ना कसाब होता 

.......काश कोई धर्म न होता 
.......काश कोई मजहब न होता 

ना मस्जिद आजान देती, ना मंदिर के घंटे बजते
ना अल्ला का शोर होता, ना राम नाम भजते
ना हराम होती, रातों की नींद अपनी 
मुर्गा हमें जगाता, सुबह के पांच बजते 

ना दीवाली होती, और ना पठाखे बजते
ना ईद की अलामत, ना बकरे शहीद होते 

.......काश कोई धर्म ना होता 
.......काश कोई मजहब ना होता


ना अर्ध देते , ना स्नान होता 
ना मुर्दे बहाए जाते, ना विसर्जन होता 
जब भी प्यास लगती , नदिओं का पानी पीते
पेड़ों की छाव होती , नदिओं का गर्जन होता 

ना भगवानों की लीला होती, ना अवतारों का नाटक होता 
ना देशों की सीमा होती , ना दिलों का फाटक होता 

.......काश कोई धर्म ना होता 
.......काश कोई मजहब ना होता 

कोई मस्जिद ना होती, कोई मंदिर ना होता
कोई दलित ना होता, कोई काफ़िर ना होता 
कोई बेबस ना होता, कोई बेघर ना होता 
किसी के दर्द से कोई, बेखबर ना होता 

ना ही गीता होती , और ना कुरान होता
ना ही अल्ला होता, ना भगवान होता
तुझको जो जख्म होता, मेरा दिल तड़पता 
ना मैं हिन्दू होता, ना तू मुसलमान होता 

तू भी इन्सान होता, मैं भी इन्सान होता 
फिर ना बंगलादेश बंटता, ना पकिस्तान होता 

.......काश कोई धर्म ना होता 
.......काश कोई मजहब ना होता 

ना आतंक वाद होता, ना अत्याचार होता
ना अन्याय होता, ना भ्रष्टाचार होता
ना आबरू सिसकती, ना बलात्कार होता
ना किसी को जख्म मिलता, ना व्यभिचार होता

ना जातियां ही होती , ना बंटाधार होता
जुल्मो-सितम किसी पे, ना बार-बार होता
ना नफरतें ही होती, ना सरहदें ही होती 
ना फसाद होते, बस प्यार-प्यार होता 

.......काश कोई धर्म ना होता 
.......काश कोई मजहब ना होता 

ना परमाणुओं का खतरा, ना ऐटम-बम होते 
ना मिसाइलों की दहशत, ना ड्रोन-बम होते 
ना पासपोर्ट लगता, ना किसी पे शक होता 
पृथ्वी की हर जमीन पे, सभी का हक़ होता 

ना बेबसी ही होती, ना कोई गरीब होता
दुखों से दूर मानव, सुख के करीब होता 
ना रोटी की जंग होती, ना झोपड़ का दर्द होता 
संसाधनों का अवसर, सबको नसीब होता 

ना तीर्थ कोई , ना हज्ज फर्ज होता 
कोई ख़ुदकुशी न करता, ना किसी पे कर्ज होता 

.......काश कोई धर्म ना होता 
.......काश कोई मजहब ना होता*

----------


## ras

*सत वचन महाराज, धर्म केवल बांटता है, काश ऐसा होता जैसा आपने कविता के माध्यम से कहा है, आजकल यहाँ धर्मान्धता की लहर चली हुई है, कोई ताजमहल की सच्चाई बता रहा है तो कोई सत्यमेव जयते की. जाने इन्हें क्यूँ लगता है की इससे देश का भला होगा, ++repo*

----------


## anubhav007

> *.......काश कोई धर्म न होता 
> .......काश कोई मजहब न होता
> 
> ना गुजरात कभी सिसकता 
> ना कंधमाल होता 
> ना गोधरा, गोहाना 
> ना मिर्च पुर बिलखता 
> 
> ना तेरा दर्द होता, ना मेरा घाव होता 
> ...


alexander tha great भाई कमल कर दिया लिखने में आप ने किया खूब लिखा है वाह रपो केसे दी जाती है मुझे नही पता भाई पर दिल खुस होगया आप की कविता पढ़ कर!

----------


## Alexander the great

> *सत वचन महाराज, धर्म केवल बांटता है, काश ऐसा होता जैसा आपने कविता के माध्यम से कहा है, आजकल यहाँ धर्मान्धता की लहर चली हुई है, कोई ताजमहल की सच्चाई बता रहा है तो कोई सत्यमेव जयते की. जाने इन्हें क्यूँ लगता है की इससे देश का भला होगा, ++repo*


R A S भाई यही तो दुर्भाग्य है अपने देश का ,जिसे देखो दुसरे की टांग खींचने में लगा हुआ है . भाई एक दुसरे की टांग खींचने से कुछ नहीं हासिल होगा जितना दिमाग  एक दुसरे की टांग खींचने में नष्ट करते हो वही अगर देश के लिए लगाओ तो देश कहीं का कहीं पहुँच जाए .धर्मान्धता का ये हाल है हर मिट्टी के ढ़ेले नीचे कोई ना कोई  बाबा बैठा है , ढेला उठाओ कोई ना कोई बाबा निकल आयेगा और अपनी जनता का क्या कहें इतनी अनपढ़ता है 
की आँखे मूंदे उनके पीछे पीछे .बाद में जब बाबा जी की पोल खुलती  है तो सभी बगलें झांकते हैं  .भाई कौनसे तमगे मिल जायेंगे ऐसे सूत्र बना कर ? हिन्दू मुसलमान को बुरा  बोलेगा ,मुसलमान हिन्दू को बुरा  कहेगा  मूर्ख जनता 
आधी एक तरफ आधी एक तरफ .चार दिन व्यर्थ का विवाद  ,हाथ कुछ नहीं आयेगा , कुछ समय बाद सूत्र बंद , तू अपने घर मैं अपने घर . यार सभी मंच पर मनोरंजन के लिए आते हैं . मजे करो एक दुसरे पे कीचड फेंकने से क्या 
मिल जाएगा ? ऐसा करके अगर किसी भाई को कोई मेडल या तमगा मिले तो भाई से विनती है की यार तमगे की फोटो मंच पर जरूर लगायें ताकि हम भी देख सकें 
धन्यवाद

----------


## anubhav007

> R A S भाई यही तो दुर्भाग्य है अपने देश का ,जिसे देखो दुसरे की टांग खींचने में लगा हुआ है . भाई एक दुसरे की टांग खींचने से कुछ नहीं हासिल होगा जितना दिमाग  एक दुसरे की टांग खींचने में नष्ट करते हो वही अगर देश के लिए लगाओ तो देश कहीं का कहीं पहुँच जाए .धर्मान्धता का ये हाल है हर मिट्टी के ढ़ेले नीचे कोई ना कोई  बाबा बैठा है , ढेला उठाओ कोई ना कोई बाबा निकल आयेगा और अपनी जनता का क्या कहें इतनी अनपढ़ता है 
> की आँखे मूंदे उनके पीछे पीछे .बाद में जब बाबा जी की पोल खुलती  है तो सभी बगलें झांकते हैं  .भाई कौनसे तमगे मिल जायेंगे ऐसे सूत्र बना कर ? हिन्दू मुसलमान को बुरा  बोलेगा ,मुसलमान हिन्दू को बुरा  कहेगा  मूर्ख जनता 
> आधी एक तरफ आधी एक तरफ .चार दिन व्यर्थ का विवाद  ,हाथ कुछ नहीं आयेगा , कुछ समय बाद सूत्र बंद , तू अपने घर मैं अपने घर . यार सभी मंच पर मनोरंजन के लिए आते हैं . मजे करो एक दुसरे पे कीचड फेंकने से क्या 
> मिल जाएगा ? ऐसा करके अगर किसी भाई को कोई मेडल या तमगा मिले तो भाई से विनती है की यार तमगे की फोटो मंच पर जरूर लगायें ताकि हम भी देख सकें 
> धन्यवाद


भाई में आप की बात से सहमत नही हूँ अगर तमगा नही मिल सकता तो भाई क्या सचाई पर से आंख तो मूंद नही सकते ठीक है अब कुछ हो भी नही सकता पर किसी बात की सचाई तो सामने आनी चाहिए!अब हम शाहजंह का कर भी क्या सकते है उसने जो करना था वो तो कर गया पर ये तो हमारी नालायकी है जो हम एसे नेता चुनते है जो वोट के लिए नपुंसक बने बेठे रहते है ये कमी तो हम में ही है ना होना तो ये चाहिए था जब भारत देश आजाद हुआ तो कोई कदम उठाना चाहिए था! खर अब जो होगया सो हो गया सचाई पर थोड़ी रौशनी डालनी चाहिए! मुझे किसी मुस्लिम भाई से कोई शिकायत नही है न में किसी की भावना को ठेस पहुचना चाहता हूँ पर सचाई जानने का हक तो मुझे है ना !

----------


## ras

*Alexander the great*   भाई बिलकुल सही कहा है आपने, सबसे बड़ा दुर्भाग्य ये है की ९९.९५% लोग जन्म के आधार पे धार्मिक होते हैं, अर्थात हिन्दू के घर पैदा हुए तो हिन्दू, मुस्लिम के घर पैदा हुए तो मुस्लिम, भाई मेरे तो फिर इन्होने सत्य धर्म की खोज तो की ही नहीं. बस विरासत में जो मिला उसे ही सत्य मान बैठे, जाओ ज़रा खोजबीन करो, धर्म की किताबें पढो, उसमे से अच्छी और बुरी बातों को अलग करो, उनकी व्याख्या करो, वैज्ञानिक और अवैज्ञानिक तथ्यों को देखो, ये भी नहीं कर सकते तो स्वामी दयानंद सरस्वती की किताब "सत्यार्थ प्रकाश" पढो, अगर साफ दिल से, बिना किसी पूर्वाग्रह के पढोगे तो ज्ञानचक्षु खुल जायेंगे. कार्ल मार्क्स का कथन है "धर्म मनुष्य के लिए अफीम है"

----------


## ashwanimale

अगर हम भारतवासी एक हैं तो एक समान कानून, चाहे किसी भी धर्म का हो, मानने से पीछे नहीं हटना चाहिये,

----------


## surendra patel

> *Alexander the great*   भाई बिलकुल सही कहा है आपने, सबसे बड़ा दुर्भाग्य ये है की ९९.९५% लोग जन्म के आधार पे धार्मिक होते हैं, अर्थात हिन्दू के घर पैदा हुए तो हिन्दू, मुस्लिम के घर पैदा हुए तो मुस्लिम, भाई मेरे तो फिर इन्होने सत्य धर्म की खोज तो की ही नहीं. बस विरासत में जो मिला उसे ही सत्य मान बैठे, जाओ ज़रा खोजबीन करो, धर्म की किताबें पढो, उसमे से अच्छी और बुरी बातों को अलग करो, उनकी व्याख्या करो, वैज्ञानिक और अवैज्ञानिक तथ्यों को देखो, ये भी नहीं कर सकते तो स्वामी दयानंद सरस्वती की किताब "सत्यार्थ प्रकाश" पढो, अगर साफ दिल से, बिना किसी पूर्वाग्रह के पढोगे तो ज्ञानचक्षु खुल जायेंगे. कार्ल मार्क्स का कथन है "धर्म मनुष्य के लिए अफीम है"


                                                                                                                                                                                                                  R A S Bhai jaan .........                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            AAP ES SUTR KA MARM SAMJHNE ME BHUL KAR RAHE HAI                                                                                                                                                                                         ES SUTRA ME DHARM KI BAAT NAHI BATAE JA RAHI HAI.                                                                                                                                                                                       YAHA PAR ""TEJO MAHALAY""                   KE BARE ME UN BATO KO BATAYA JA RAHA HAI                                                                                                                                                                                                                                ..... JO BARSO SE     CHALI AA RAHI JHUTHI MANYATAO ..........etc     KE KARN AAM HINDUSTANI KO PATA                   NAHI HAI......    AASHA KARTA HU KI AAP ES SUTRA KO EK BAAR PHIR SE KHULE  DILO DIMAG SE PAD                                   APNI PRTIKIRIYA JURUR DENGE...                                                               INTJAAR ME....                                                                  { SORRY FOR TYPE IN ROMAN LANGUAGE }

----------


## ras

*सुरेन्द्र भाई जी, नमस्कार, साथी मुझसे सूत्र का मर्म समझने में कोई भूल नहीं हुई है, और मैंने सूत्र पूरा पढ़ा है, दरअसल मैं**Alexander the great*_ भाई की बात का जवाब दे रहा था, और ये सिर्फ बात नहीं मेरी सोच ही है जो मैंने बयां की है, जानकारी के स्तर तक तो ठीक है लेकिन जानकारी का फ़ायदा भी तो बताइए ?_

----------


## anubhav007

> R A S Bhai jaan .........                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            AAP ES SUTR KA MARM SAMJHNE ME BHUL KAR RAHE HAI                                                                                                                                                                                         ES SUTRA ME DHARM KI BAAT NAHI BATAE JA RAHI HAI.                                                                                                                                                                                       YAHA PAR ""TEJO MAHALAY""                   KE BARE ME UN BATO KO BATAYA JA RAHA HAI                                                                                                                                                                                                                                ..... JO BARSO SE     CHALI AA RAHI JHUTHI MANYATAO ..........etc     KE KARN AAM HINDUSTANI KO PATA                   NAHI HAI......    AASHA KARTA HU KI AAP ES SUTRA KO EK BAAR PHIR SE KHULE  DILO DIMAG SE PAD                                   APNI PRTIKIRIYA JURUR DENGE...                                                               INTJAAR ME....                                                                  { SORRY FOR TYPE IN ROMAN LANGUAGE }


सही कहा में आप की बात से पूर्णता सहमत हूँ!

----------


## JAINAFZ

जानकारी से यदि कोई फायदा नहीं होता तो आज विश्व के कई  देश विभिन्न प्रकार  की खोज में लगे है 
और करोडो रु खर्च कर रहे है .......... तो क्या वो बेकार है ?

----------


## ras

हा हा हा हा अरे जैन्फाज़ भाई मैं इस सूत्र में दी गई जानकरी की बात कर रहा हूँ , इससे क्या फ़ायदा भला ?

----------


## sbhabhi795

ये िवदेिशयो की चाल है क्योिक ताजमहल िवश्व में 7वें नम्बर पर है और वो आपस में लड़वाकर इसको भी तोड़वाना चाहते है

----------


## love you

> 1. शाहज़हां और यहां तक कि औरंगज़ेब के शासनकाल तक में भी कभी भी किसी शाही दस्तावेज एवं अखबार आदि में ताजमहल शब्द का उल्लेख नहीं आया है। ताजमहल को ताज-ए-महल समझना हास्यास्पद है।
> 
> 2. शब्द ताजमहल के अंत में आये 'महल' मुस्लिम शब्द है ही नहीं, अफगानिस्तान से लेकर अल्जीरिया तक किसी भी मुस्लिम देश में एक भी ऐसी इमारत नहीं है जिसे कि महल के नाम से पुकारा जाता हो।






dear tajmahal ka poora naam mumtajmahal h

or ha for ur information  aise faltu m energy west mat kro kuch achcha research kro

----------


## love you

> 3. साधारणतः समझा जाता है कि ताजमहल नाम मुमताजमहल, जो कि वहां पर दफनाई गई थी, के कारण पड़ा है। यह बात कम से कम दो कारणों से तर्कसम्मत नहीं है - पहला यह कि शाहजहां के बेगम का नाम मुमताजमहल था ही नहीं, उसका नाम मुमताज़-उल-ज़मानी था और दूसरा यह कि किसी इमारत का नाम रखने के लिय मुमताज़ नामक औरत के नाम से "मुम" को हटा देने का कुछ मतलब नहीं निकलता।


dear bulandshaher (UP) m ek kala aam choraha h


jiska real name katl-e-aam choraha tha in 1857 m angrejo ne waha aam public ko fansi de thi aaj usko kala aam chora bolte h




kuch samjhe ya nahi ?????????????????

----------


## mangal

कमाल है . जब किसी अन्य सम्प्रदाय के युवक द्वारा हमारी बेटी बलात हरण कर ली जाती है तब १० दिनों के बाद पुनः मिलने पर हम उसे स्वीकारने में हिचकते  हैं या फिर उसकी निर्मम हत्या कर देते हैं . शायद सामाजिक डर से और आज कई दशक बीत जाने के बाद भी हम ताजमहल पर अपना हक दर्ज कर रहे हैं . शायद इसलिए कि वह डाइरेक्ट किसी एक व्यक्ति से सम्बंधित है और ना ही उसमे जान है . काश हम बेटियों को भी इतनी शिद्दत से अपना लेते .

----------


## Shree Ji

> कमाल है . जब किसी अन्य सम्प्रदाय के युवक द्वारा हमारी बेटी बलात हरण कर ली जाती है तब १० दिनों के बाद पुनः मिलने पर हम उसे स्वीकारने में हिचकते  हैं या फिर उसकी निर्मम हत्या कर देते हैं . शायद सामाजिक डर से और आज कई दशक बीत जाने के बाद भी हम ताजमहल पर अपना हक दर्ज कर रहे हैं . शायद इसलिए कि वह डाइरेक्ट किसी एक व्यक्ति से सम्बंधित है और ना ही उसमे जान है . काश हम बेटियों को भी इतनी शिद्दत से अपना लेते .


भाई साहब कुछ तो सोच समझकर लिखते हमारी बहन बेटिया जिनका बलात अपहरण  हुआ हो और उनको समाज ने न अपनाया हो और उसको न्याय दिलाने के लिये समाज परिवार ने संघर्ष ना किया हो ऐसा कोई उदाहरण है क्या आपके पास कुछ तो परिपक्वता का परिचय देते 
अपनी मरजी से घर से भागी लडकियो के संदर्भ मे कहते तो फिर भी अलग बात थी

----------


## mangal

> भाई साहब कुछ तो सोच समझकर लिखते हमारी बहन बेटिया जिनका बलात अपहरण  हुआ हो और उनको समाज ने न अपनाया हो और उसको न्याय दिलाने के लिये समाज परिवार ने संघर्ष ना किया हो ऐसा कोई उदाहरण है क्या आपके पास कुछ तो परिपक्वता का परिचय देते 
> अपनी मरजी से घर से भागी लडकियो के संदर्भ मे कहते तो फिर भी अलग बात थी


भैया जी, रेत में शुतुरमुर्ग यदि अपना सर छुपा लेगी तो उसका यह सोचना निरर्थक होगा कि उसे कोई शिकारी नहीं देख रहा है .. 
हमें महीने भर के अखबारों में कई दिन ऐसी ही घटनाओं का उल्लेख आता ही रहता है .. इसमें दोनों ही पक्षों की बहन बेटियों का ज़िक्र होता है .. उत्साह और साहस अच्छा है किन्तु  अकारण की आक्रमणता .... नहीं ठीक है . शठे शाठ्यम समाचरेत  का ज़िक्र है हमारी धार्मिक  पुस्तकों में किन्तु साथ ही सहिष्णुता का पाठ भी पढ़ाया गया है .. यदि हम अपने स्वार्थ के लिए कुछ चुनिंदा बातों को आधार बनाये तो गलत होगा क्योंकि ऐसा ही वे भी कर रहे हैं आतंकवाद को प्रशय दे कर .. आखिर क्या अंतर रहा .. विचारों का ही तो अंतर है .. 


ताजमहल आज जिस रूप में प्रसिद्द और दर्शनीय है उसे इस सूत्र में दी गयी सामग्री कुरूप बना देती है .. 
कोई पितृहीन लड़का जब आईएएस अधिकारी बन कर गाँव लौटे तब कोई यह कह दे कि जिस माँ की तू पूजा करता है दरअसल वह एक बदचलन स्त्री है .. ज़रा सोचिये क्या हश्र होगा उस बेटे के अब तक के जीवन का और क्या हाल होगा उसकी माँ का ... 
बीती को भूलना ही अच्छा होता है ..
हाँ यदि खोदना ही आदत हो तो कोई कर सकता है .. 
धन्यवाद ..

----------


## Shree Ji

अगर मनुष्य का किसी ऐसी जानकारी से सामना हो जाये या उसे कोई ऐसी जानकारी दी जाये, जो उसकी कोई दृढ़ मान्यता – विश्वास – श्रद्धा को ध्वस्त कर दें, तो जो मानसिक स्थिति पैदा होती है उसे Cognitive Dissonance कहते हैं । अचानक वो मानसिक रूप से खुद को एक शून्य अवकाश में लटकता पाता है और आधार के लिए हाथ पैर मारता है । Dissonance याने विसंगति, या अगर संगीत के परिभाषा में देखें तो बेसुरापन. मानव का स्वाभाविक आकर्षण सुसंगति या सुर (harmony) में रहने के लिए होता है, और उसका मन वही प्रयास करता है कि Cognitive Harmony पुनर्स्थापित हों । अब इस हेतु वह कोई आधार खोजता है... कोई सबूत खोजता है जो उसे Harmony पुनर्स्थापित करने हेतु योग्य लगे.. लेकिन यहाँ एक खतरा है, जिसमें वह अक्सर फंस ही जाता है. क्या है वह खतरा?
इस स्थिति में उसका तर्क कठोर नहीं रह जाता. वह निष्पक्ष नहीं रहता. वह यह भी नहीं देखता कि मिलनेवाला तर्क या सबूत सत्यता की कसौटी पर कितना खरा उतरता है. उसके लिए यह काफी है अगर वह उसकी स्थापित मान्यता को फिर से मजबूत कर सके. वह यह नहीं देखता कि जहां से ये आधार लिया जा रहा है वह कितना विश्वसनीय है. उस वक़्त तिनका भी जहाज हो जाता है उसके लिए.
ऐसा क्यूँ होता है? - असल में सब से बड़ी बात है कि कोई भी व्यक्ति मूर्ख नहीं दिखना चाहता. वह नहीं चाहता कि कोई उस पर हँसे या उसे मूर्ख कहे कि वह किसी झूठ पर कैसे विश्वास करता रहा. इसलिए वह अपने जैसों को खोजता है. कोई महंगी चीज खरीदता है, तो उसके दस और खरीदार ढूँढता है, ताकि कल वह वस्तु फेल हो जाये तो उन दस लोगों का हवाला अपनी पत्नी और बाकी परिवार को दे सके. वह खुद उस वस्तु का मुफ्त प्रचारक भी बन जाता है. अपने निर्णय के समर्थन में संख्या का उसे बड़ा आधार महसूस होता है. जितनी बड़ी संख्या, उतना बड़ा सत्य.
धर्म के बारे में भी यही चीज होती है. अगर उसका मन उसे सवाल करता भी है, तो अपने मन को यही कहकर चुप कराता है – कि इतने सारे लोग मूर्ख हैं क्या? घर के बड़े, समाज के बड़े और देश और विश्व में इतने लोग अगर इसमें मानते हैं तो क्या वे मूर्ख हैं? मेरे से अधिक जानकार, अधिक विद्वान... और बड़े बड़े तीस्मारखां मानते हैं तो सत्य ही होगा. यहाँ पर एक बात और भी दिखती है. संख्या से जुड़कर न केवल खुद को आश्वस्त किया जाता है, बल्कि संख्या को अपने साथ जोड़कर विरोधी विचारकों को परास्त भी किया जाता है. जहां तक बात चर्चा, संवाद और विवाद तक सीमित है, ठीक है, लेकिन यह अक्सर हिंसा पर भी उतर आती है.
अगर फिर भी उसको कोई टोके या उसके
प्रचार को ही नहीं बल्कि उसके विश्वास को ही बेबुनियाद साबित करें तो उसको बड़ा धक्का पहुंचता है. लेकिन इस वक़्त भी वो तिनके ही पहले ढूँढता है, और खोखले तिनकों के देनेवालों को अपना तारणहार मानता है. तर्क से नहीं लेकिन तर्क की परिणति से अधिक डरता है, क्योंकि अंत में जब सत्य का सामना होगा तो तेज:पुंज सामर्थ्यशाली कवचधारी योद्धा, केवल एक बिजूका – कागभगोड़ा दिखाई देगा. उसकी पूरी प्रतिमा ध्वस्त होगी, जिसके रक्षण के लिए वो जरूरत पड़ने पर हिंसक भी हो जाता है.
वह प्रश्नकर्ता की विश्वसनीयता पर पहला वार करता है – तुम झूठ बोल रहे हो.
दूसरा वार प्रश्नकर्ता की बनिस्बत अपनी योग्यता पर होता है, वह पूछता है – तुम्हारी औकात क्या है जो हमें सिखाने चले आए हो?
तीसरा वार प्रश्नकर्ता की निजता पर होता है, जो यूं देखें तो उसको भगाने के लिए होता है – तुम अपनी गिरेबान में झाँको जरा. यहाँ कुछ आरोप लगाकर निकल लेने की कवायद होती है, कि सामनेवाला भी नंगा हो जाये तो चुप हो जाएगा. सत्य का सामना नहीं करना पड़ेगा.
चौथा और सब से हिंसक वार यह होता है, कि तुम्हें हम से शत्रुता है, इसलिए ऐसे कह रहे हो, तुम्हारे साथ कठोर से कठोर व्यवहार होना चाहिए.

----------

